# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Առողջ ապրելակերպ >  Մարզադահլիճ, սպորտային ակումբներ, ֆիթնես. հաճախումները և դրանց արդյունավետությունը

## missarmogirl

Բարև Ձեզ:Քանի որ այս բաժնում քննարկում է առողջ ապրելակերպը,խոսենք Fittness,Gym,Sport Club, Yoga-ի մասին և պարզենք ,թե դրանցից որն է ամենաարդյունավետը համեմատած կարճ ժամանակահատվաժում լավ արդյունքների հասնել,նիհարել,ավելի գեղեցիկ և ձիգ կազմվածք ձեռք բերել և դրա հետ միասին առողջության մասին հոգ տանել:և ճիշտ է արդյոք, որ հաճախումներից հետո եթե թողնել, քաշը վերադառնում է և միգուցե ավելի շատ՞ թե դա ուղակի թյուր կարծիք է՞…Միգուցե խոսեք ձեր անձնական փորձից կամ ունենաք համապատասխան տեղեկություններ և այս ինֆորմացիան ,վստահ եմ,կարող է շատ-շատերի համար համար օգտակար լինել :Smile:  :Xeloq:  :Think:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink: Դե ինչ, սկսեցինք... :Wink:  :Smile:

----------


## Գեա

> Բարև Ձեզ:Քանի որ այս բաժնում քննարկում է առողջ ապրելակերպը,խոսենք Fittness,Gym,Sport Club, Yoga-ի մասին և պարզենք ,թե դրանցից որն է ամենաարդյունավետը համեմատած կարճ ժամանակահատվաժում լավ արդյունքների հասնել,նիհարել,ավելի գեղեցիկ և ձիգ կազմվածք ձեռք բերել և դրա հետ միասին առողջության մասին հոգ տանել:և ճիշտ է արդյոք, որ հաճախումներից հետո եթե թողնել, քաշը վերադառնում է և միգուցե ավելի շատ՞ թե դա ուղակի թյուր կարծիք է՞…Միգուցե խոսեք ձեր անձնական փորձից կամ ունենաք համապատասխան տեղեկություններ և այս ինֆորմացիան ,վստահ եմ,կարող է շատ-շատերի համար համար օգտակար լինելԴե ինչ, սկսեցինք...


դե մի հատ դրանց տարբերությունը բացատրիր, որ տեսնենք, թե  ինչով ես կարողանում օգտակար լինել :Smile:

----------

Ariadna (24.07.2011)

----------


## missarmogirl

Ես ինքս էլ կցանկանայի իմանալ, չեմ հաճախել և կոնկրետ բան չեմ կարող ասել,նրանք ովքեր տեղյակ են կարող են ասել մենք էլ իմանանք

----------


## Haykolo1991

Fittness,Gym  նույն են էլի

----------


## dvgray

> Բարև Ձեզ:Քանի որ այս բաժնում քննարկում է առողջ ապրելակերպը,խոսենք Fittness,Gym,Sport Club, Yoga-ի մասին և պարզենք ,թե դրանցից որն է ամենաարդյունավետը համեմատած կարճ ժամանակահատվաժում լավ արդյունքների հասնել,նիհարել,ավելի գեղեցիկ և ձիգ կազմվածք ձեռք բերել և դրա հետ միասին առողջության մասին հոգ տանել:և ճիշտ է արդյոք, որ հաճախումներից հետո եթե թողնել, քաշը վերադառնում է և միգուցե ավելի շատ՞ թե դա ուղակի թյուր կարծիք է՞…Միգուցե խոսեք ձեր անձնական փորձից կամ ունենաք համապատասխան տեղեկություններ և այս ինֆորմացիան ,վստահ եմ,կարող է շատ-շատերի համար համար օգտակար լինելԴե ինչ, սկսեցինք...


Առողջ ապրելակերպը - դա նախ և առաջ առողջ սնուննդ է ու ճիշտ սնվելը: 
Արդյունավետի համար կարղ եմ ասել, որ ըստ իմ  պատկերացրածի- բոլորն էլ արդյունավետ են, եթե դա անես պլանավորված ձևով ու պարբերականությունը երբևէ չխախտես:
ցանկացած դեպքում պետք է ունենալ պարապմունքների պլան: դա ցանկալի է գրել բլոկնոտում ու ամեն անգամ ընդգծել կատարվածը:
պլանը իհարկե ցանկալի է ստանալ ինստրուկտորից, որը հաշվի կառնի տարիքը, քաշը, սեռը, մինչ այդ սպորտային նախապատրաստվածության աստիճանը և այլն: սակայն դա ինքնուրույն էլ կարելի է անել: հիմա լիքը գրականություն կա էտ թեմաներով:
սկզբի համար պետա է շատ լավ հասկանալ, թե ինչ ես ուզում ստանալ այդ պարապմունքներից, ու ըստ այդմ էլ պլանավորել պարապմունքները: եթե ընդհանուր զարգացվածության համար է, ապա  խորհուրդ կտամ այդ պարապմունքները բաժանել երկու մասի - այսպես կոչված կարդիո և ուժային:
կարդիոն դա վազքի, քայլքի, հեծանիվ, նավ քշելու ու դրանց տրենաժոռային վարիանտենրն են: եթե կան տրենաժոռներ, ապա գերադասելի է օգտագործել դրանք:
ուժայինը ավելի բարդ է, այն առումով որ անպայիման պետք է պլանավորել թե ինչ ես անելու, որ մկնների վրա ես աշխատելու:
…
ու եթե ընտրում ես ամենօրյա մարզումները /կարող են տևել 1 - 2 ժամ/ գերադասելի է շաբաթը  գոնե 3 անգամ այցելել լողավազան: դա որոշակի ռելաքսանտ ու նաև կարգավորիչ է մկաննների համար:
…

----------

missarmogirl (28.07.2011)

----------


## ivy

Մի տարի կլինի՝ շաբաթը 3-4 անգամ ֆիտնեսի եմ գնում, մոտավորապես՝ օրը մեջ։ Կարդիո եմ անում ու "power training"։ Առաջ էլ էի գնում, բայց էսքան հաճախ չէ։ Ձեռքի հետ էլ լողալու եմ գնում, հատկապես լավ եղանակին՝ դրսերում։
Ինձ ֆիզիկապես դեռ երբևէ էսքան լավ չեմ զգացել, ոնց որ վերջին տարում։ Չգիտեմ՝ սրա հետ է կապված, թե չէ, բայց էս ընթացքում ոչ մի անգամ չեմ հիվանդացել, անգամ՝ թեթև մրսածություն։ 
Ֆիզիկական ինքնազգացողությունից բացի, մարզվելուց հետո հոգեպես էլ եմ ինձ շատ լավ զգում, տրամադրությունս կտրուկ բարձրանում է, ու ինչ-որ էյֆորիկ վիճակի մեջ եմ ընկնում՝ չպատճառաբանված կատարյալ երջանկություն։ 
Երևի արդեն «կախվածության» պես բան է․ երկու-երեք օրից ավել չեմ դիմանում առանց մարզվելու․ միանգամից ազդում է ինքնազգացողությանս վրա։

----------

Progart (22.03.2019), Thom (23.03.2019), Բարեկամ (22.03.2019), Տրիբուն (22.03.2019)

----------


## Progart

մի ամիս ա ակտիւ մարզւում եմ։
մեռած եմ թաղած չեմ

----------

Ծլնգ (22.03.2019)

----------


## Thom

Հեսա 3 ամիս կլինի, որ գնում եմ ֆիտնեսի։ Շաբաթը 3 անգամ, օրը մեջ գրաֆիկով։ Առանց մարզչի ու այլ մարդկանց օգնության, հիմնականում Յութուբից ինչ-որ ծրագրեր ու սննդակարգեր վերցնելով։
Ավելի շատ կենտրոնացած եմ Power training-ի վրա, բայց երբ հասցնում եմ անում եմ նաև Cardio: Երևի շաբաթվա մնացած օրերին էլ կսկսեմ վազել հենց եղանակները մի քիչ նորմալացավ։ 
Առաջին մի երկու շաբաթը շատ դժվար էր, Progart-ի օրին էի, մի երկու անգամ էլ վատացել եմ, առաջին օրը ընդհանրապես ուշքս էր գնացել  :LOL:   :LOL:  Հետո օրգանիզմը սկսում ա հարմարվել գրաֆիկին ու ըտեղ սկսում ա ամենահավեսը։ Ոնց Ivy-ն նշեց, ինձ թե ֆիզիկապես, թե հոգեպես էսքան լավ չեմ զգացել ամբողջ կյանքումս։ Ֆիզիկականի պահը դե հասկանալի ա, օրգանիզմը գնալով ֆորմայի գալիս, իսկ հոգեբանականի պահը համ զարմանալու ա, համ էլ շատ կարևոր։ Ահավոր մեծացնում ա մարդու վստահությունը ու մի շարք այլ գործոններով էլի շատ շատ օգուտ ա։ Իմ մոտ էլ, ամեն պարապմունքից հետո բարձր տրամադրությունը ապահովված ա․ մի քանի անգամ ինձ բռնացրել եմ փողոցում երգել-պարելով քայլելու վրա  :LOL:  Ու հա, ես էլ արդեն ահավոր կախվածություն ունեմ։ Էտ տրամադրության բարձրանալը պատահական չի, օրգանիզմում ինչ-որ պրոցեսսներ են գնում, որոնք կախվածություն են առաջացնում։ Հիմնականում կիրակի օրը արդեն չես դիմանում, ուզում ես սաղ թողես ու գնաս զալ էտ զգացողության հետևից։ Շատ կարևոր ա նաև զուգահեռ առողջ սնունդ օգտագործելը։ Հիմնականում սպիտակուցներով ու ածխաջրերով սնունդ․ ընդհանրապես վերացնում ենք քաղցրեղենը, քաղցրի միակ աղբյուր ա մնում մրգեղենը։ Դե ու ուտում ենք մենակ բնական բաներ, մանրանալու կարիք չկա։ Ի դեպ, էս դեպքում օրգանիզմը մի քանի ամսից ինքն ա արդեն զզվում օրինակ մի կտոր խմորեղենից։
Դե, մարմնիդ վրա էլ սեփական փոփոխությունները գլխավոր նպատակն են, ու արդեն քիչ քիչ էտ էլ ա գալիս  :Smile: 

Էնպես որ, բոլորին խորհուրդ եմ տալիս սկսել կանոնավոր հաճախել անկախ սեռից ու տարիքից, իսկ արդեն սկսած մարդիկ՝ չթողնեն ոչ մի դեպքում։

----------

boooooooom (23.03.2019), ivy (23.03.2019)

----------


## Արամ

Ուրեմն երևի մի 2-3 ամիս առաջ աբոնիմենտ վերցրեցի։ Սկսեցի օրը մեջ առավոտյան գնալ։ Մարզիչի հետ, հիմնականում նենց թեթև power ու cardio էինք անում։ Երևի տենց մի 10 պարապունք հետո թողեցի։ Իրականում չեմ հասկնում/պատկերացնում, ոնց ա հնարավոր առավոտյան պարապունքից հետո գնալ աշխատանքի ու պրոդուկտիվ լինել։ Ասենք էդ մոտ մի ամիսը, լրիվ բանջարեղեն էի ինձ զգում։ Հետո մի տեսակ ինձ մեղավոր էի զգում։ Ոնց որ առավոտ լիքը էներգիաով արթանանում էի, փոխանակ գործ անեի, գնում էի անիմաստ ինչ որ շարժումներ անում։ Ամեն դեպքում, ոչ մի ձև դուրս չեկավ ակումբում պարապելը։

----------

Յոհաննես (23.03.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ուրեմն երևի մի 2-3 ամիս առաջ աբոնիմենտ վերցրեցի։ Սկսեցի օրը մեջ առավոտյան գնալ։ Մարզիչի հետ, հիմնականում նենց թեթև power ու cardio էինք անում։ Երևի տենց մի 10 պարապունք հետո թողեցի։ Իրականում չեմ հասկնում/պատկերացնում, ոնց ա հնարավոր առավոտյան պարապունքից հետո գնալ աշխատանքի ու պրոդուկտիվ լինել։ Ասենք էդ մոտ մի ամիսը, լրիվ բանջարեղեն էի ինձ զգում։ Հետո մի տեսակ ինձ մեղավոր էի զգում։ Ոնց որ առավոտ լիքը էներգիաով արթանանում էի, փոխանակ գործ անեի, գնում էի անիմաստ ինչ որ շարժումներ անում։ Ամեն դեպքում, ոչ մի ձև դուրս չեկավ ակումբում պարապելը։


Առավոտները զալ գնալը ամենասխալ բանն ա։ Երեկոյան գնա, 8-ից հետո։ Լաաաավ բեզարած գալիս ես տուն, մի բան ես ուտում ու քնում ես։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Առավոտները զալ գնալը ամենասխալ բանն ա։ Երեկոյան գնա, 8-ից հետո։ Լաաաավ բեզարած գալիս ես տուն, մի բան ես ուտում ու քնում ես։


Կամ կեսօրվա ընդմիջմանը․․․ նախորդ գործիս կեսօրին գնում էի լողավազան մի 40 րոպեի չափ կպած լողում, հետո գալիս մի միրգ ուտում ու նորից կպած գործի՝ լազաթ էր։ Իրիկուններն էլ գործից հետո անմիջապես ջիմ ու տուն՝ ուտելու։ Էս գործիս հետ մի քիչ դժվար ա համատեղելը, բայց էլի պիտի փորձեմ կեսօրին անջատվեմ գնամ լողավազան։ Իսկ ջիմը, հա 8-ից հետո ա մնում․․․ բայց առանց հետո ուտելու․․․ մաքս մի հատ միրգ, թե չէ ոչ մի քնել էլ չի լինի ջիմից ու ուտելուց հետո, նաֆիգ։

Իսկ առավոտյան կամ թեթև վազք՝ ցնցուղ՝ գործի, կամ հեծանիվով գործի․․․ երկուսն էլ զիլ են։

----------

ivy (23.03.2019), Progart (23.03.2019), Thom (23.03.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ես անկեղծ ֆիթնեսի գնալու իմաստը չեմ հասկանում։ Էստեղ առաջին երկուսուկես տարին աբոնեմենտ ունեի, յոգայի ու զանազան սարքերի վրա պարապմունքների էի գնում։ Հետո զահլես գնաց, հրաժարվեցի աբոնեմենտից։ Ասենք իմաստը էլի, որ պիտի հասարակական տրանսպորտ նստես կամ ավտո քշես, հասնես ֆիթնեսի, որ մի քիչ վարժություն անես, գնաս տուն։ Էն ա ճամփի վրա ծախսած ժամանակը կծախսես ավելի հետաքրքիր վարժությունների վրա։ Դրա համար ամեն տեսակի անդամակցություններից հրաժարվել եմ ու մենակ յոգայի դասերի եմ գնում երեք տարբեր տեղերում, երեքն էլ տնիցս տասը րոպեի քայլելու հեռավորության վրա ու յոգայի կենտրոններում, որտեղ ինստրուկտորները մասնագիտացված ուսուցիչներ են ու խորությամբ տիրապետում են մարմնի անատոմիային ու ֆիզիոլոգիային ու անհատական առանձնահատկություններին։ Հետն էլ շաբաթը մեկ կամ երկու շաբաթը մեկ լողավազան եմ գնում ու իմ հավեսին լողում։ Դե էլ չասեմ, որ հասարակական տրանսպորտից գրեթե չեմ օգտվում. ամեն տեղ կա՛մ ոտքով, կա՛մ հեծանիվով եմ գնում։ Հա՛, ոտքով շրջելը նոր եմ սկսել, որովհետև զգում եմ, որ դրանից ավելի եմ առույգանում, քան հեծանիվից։ Առավոտները մի կես ժամ քայլելուց լավ բան չկա։ Ո՛չ յոգան, ո՛չ լողը, ո՛չ էլ վախտին ֆիթնեսը տենց չեն առույգացնում ու ուղեղս աշխատացնում, ոնց որ էդ կես ժամ քայլելը (ու էդ կես ժամ քայլելն էլ աննպատակ չի, տնից գործի ճամփան ա)։

----------

Katka (24.03.2019), Progart (23.03.2019), Աթեիստ (24.03.2019), Արամ (23.03.2019)

----------


## Thom

> Ես անկեղծ ֆիթնեսի գնալու իմաստը չեմ հասկանում։ Էստեղ առաջին երկուսուկես տարին աբոնեմենտ ունեի, յոգայի ու զանազան սարքերի վրա պարապմունքների էի գնում։ Հետո զահլես գնաց, հրաժարվեցի աբոնեմենտից։ Ասենք իմաստը էլի, որ պիտի հասարակական տրանսպորտ նստես կամ ավտո քշես, հասնես ֆիթնեսի, որ մի քիչ վարժություն անես, գնաս տուն։ Էն ա ճամփի վրա ծախսած ժամանակը կծախսես ավելի հետաքրքիր վարժությունների վրա։ Դրա համար ամեն տեսակի անդամակցություններից հրաժարվել եմ ու մենակ յոգայի դասերի եմ գնում երեք տարբեր տեղերում, երեքն էլ տնիցս տասը րոպեի քայլելու հեռավորության վրա ու յոգայի կենտրոններում, որտեղ ինստրուկտորները մասնագիտացված ուսուցիչներ են ու խորությամբ տիրապետում են մարմնի անատոմիային ու ֆիզիոլոգիային ու անհատական առանձնահատկություններին։


Հակադարձեմ։ Ես էլ չեմ հասկանում յոգայի իմաստը, տրանսպորտ նստել հասնելով մինչև դրա վրա ժամանակ ծախսելը։ Իսկ ֆիթնեսում եղած հնարավորությունները ճիշտ օգտագործելուց կոփվում ա օրգանիզմը, լավանում ա սրտի ու թոքերի աշխատանքը, մկանները գալիս են լավ ֆորմայի ու էտ ընդգծվում ա մարդու մարմնի վրա։ Վերանում են ավելորդ ճարպերը ու մարմինը գալիս ա իդեալական տեսքի։ Էլ ի՞նչն ա սենց հնարավորություն տալիս։ 

Այ ես ինչը չեմ հասկանում․ էն, որ էնքան են լցվում, որ փքվում դառնում են եսիմինչ։ Տղա, աղջիկ կապ չունի։ Իսկ երբ մարդը չափավոր ու կանոնավոր գնում ա ֆիտնեսի, մենակ ու մենակ պլյուսներ են գալիս դրանից։

----------

Տրիբուն (23.03.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հակադարձեմ։ Ես էլ չեմ հասկանում յոգայի իմաստը, տրանսպորտ նստել հասնելով մինչև դրա վրա ժամանակ ծախսելը։ Իսկ ֆիթնեսում եղած հնարավորությունները ճիշտ օգտագործելուց կոփվում ա օրգանիզմը, լավանում ա սրտի ու թոքերի աշխատանքը, մկանները գալիս են լավ ֆորմայի ու էտ ընդգծվում ա մարդու մարմնի վրա։ Վերանում են ավելորդ ճարպերը ու մարմինը գալիս ա իդեալական տեսքի։ Էլ ի՞նչն ա սենց հնարավորություն տալիս։ 
> 
> Այ ես ինչը չեմ հասկանում․ էն, որ էնքան են լցվում, որ փքվում դառնում են եսիմինչ։ Տղա, աղջիկ կապ չունի։ Իսկ երբ մարդը չափավոր ու կանոնավոր գնում ա ֆիտնեսի, մենակ ու մենակ պլյուսներ են գալիս դրանից։


Յոգայի իմաստը էն ա, որ օրգանիզմը լավանում ա, սրտի ու թոքերի ու մնացած բոլոր օրգաններինն էլ հետը, մկաններն էլ հետը, ու ավելի բնական կառուցվածք ես ձեռք բերում, քան ֆիթնեսում զարգացրած մկանները։ Բայց իհարկե ֆիթնես կենտրոնների յոգան չես համեմատի լավ պատրաստված մասնագետների մոտ յոգայի հետ, որտեղ խիստ անհատական մոտեցում ա ցուցաբերվում ու քո մարմնի բոլոր տեսակի առանձնահատկությունները հաշվի են առնվում։ Ու հա, հազար ժամ տրանսպորտի մեջ ժամանակ ծախսելով յոգայի դասի հասնելը ես էլ չեմ հասկանա, դրա համար եմ ասում՝ տանս մոտիկ տեղեր եմ գնում։ Էլ չասեմ, որ ընթացքում չես քրտնում, հետևաբար դուշի վրա ժամանակ չես ծախսում։ Չես սատկում, հետևաբար կարաս հանգիստ ուր ուզես գնաս դասից հետո, էդ թվում՝ աշխատանքի։ Կանոնավոր յոգայի գնալուց էլ մենակ ու մենակ պլյուսներ են գալիս։ Բայց էլի. նորմալ մասնագետի մոտ։ Իսկ ֆիթնեսների յոգայի դասատուները մեծ մասամբ նորմալ մասնագետ չեն, գալիս, հրահանգներ են տալիս, գնում են։ Ֆիթնեսի մարզիչների մեծ մասն էլ նույն ձևի, ու վնասվածքներն ու զանազան այլ վատ հետևանքները շատերի դեպքում անխուսափելի են։ Էնքան որ մոդա ա, մարդիկ անում են։ Բայց ֆիզիկական ակտիվության հազար ու մի ձև կա, որ կարելի ա ավելի հաճելի, արդյունավետ ու մարմնին հարմար ձևով անել։

----------

Katka (24.03.2019)

----------


## Katka

մի խորհուրդ՝ ոչ մեկի խորհուրդներին մի լսիր  :Jpit:  Ինչ էլ ընտրես՝ կախված ոնց ե անում, ինչ հաճախականությամբ, նվիրվածությամբ արդյունք ունենալու ես։ Պետք է նախ հասկանաս՝ ինչ արդյունք ես ուզում ունենալ։ Որևէ սպորտաձև կամ մարզում կամ յոգա ուղղություն ընտրելուց հետո, որ մի օր թողնես, հա քաշդ վերադառնում ա, մի բան էլ ավել հորմոնալ փոփոխություններ են տեղի ունենում․․․  նույնը՝ ծառը խնամում ես, հետո մի օր որոշում ես թողնես՝ կչորանա՞ )))) Քաշի վրա մի ֆիքսվիր, նիհարելու մասին էլ մի մտածիր մարզվելուց, մտածիր ճիշտ ծրագիր ընտրել, իսկ ճիշտը քեզ քո մարմինն ա թելադրելու, էն ինչը դժվար ա ստացվում, դրա վրա էլ աշխատիր  :Jpit:  Բոլոր տարբերակներում էլ ճիշտ մարզիչ, թրեյներ գտիր սկզբի համար, գլամուր տուֆտա սպորտդահլիճներում անոմալիաները շատ են  :LOL:  Ես յոգա անում եմ․ եթե ճիշտ մարդու մոտ գնաս հաստատ ասանաները կօգնեն մարմինդ ճանաչել, կարդիոն ընտիր ա, ֆիթնեում հաճախ մկանների որոշ խմբեր կարճանում են, էն  պնդուկ տուտուզ ստանալու դեպքում մասնավորապես  :Jpit:   Լող, երևի տենց մկան չկա, որ չաշխատի։  :Jpit:

----------

Thom (24.03.2019)

----------


## ivy

Ինձ թվում է՝ չարժի տարբեր մարզումներ իրար հետ համեմատել կամ էլ որոշել, թե որ մեկն է անիմաստ, որ մեկը՝ ամենալավը։ Ամեն մեկն ինքը գիտի՝ իր համար որն է ավելի լավ, իսկ եթե չգիտի էլ՝ կարող է տարբեր բաներ փորձել ու գտնել իրենը։ Մարդ էլ կա՝ ընդհանրապես հատուկ մարզումների կարիք չունի։
Նույնն էլ մարզման ինտենսիվությանը կամ օրվա հարմար-ոչ հարմար ժամերին է վերաբերվում․ շատ անհատական է էդ ամենը։

Կոնկրետ իմ դեպքում կարող եմ ասել, որ ֆիզիկապես շատ ակտիվ եմ․ էնպես չի, որ օրվաս միակ ակտիվությունը ֆիթնեսն է։ Հա վազքի մեջ եմ։ Պիտի օրվա ընթացքում լիքը բաներ հասցնեմ՝ ոչ միայն իմ հետ կապված, այլև աղջկաս, որ 8 տարեկան է ու դեռ ամբողջովին ինքնուրույն չի։ Մեքենա չեմ վարում, ու որտեղ հնարավոր է խուսափել հասարակական տրանսպորտից, խուսափում եմ։ Ոտքով շատ-շատ եմ քայլում, հետն էլ՝ արագ։ 
Էդքանը կարող էր արդեն հերիք լինել՝ որպես «ֆիթնես», բայց ջիմը մի ուրիշ հաճույք է ինձ համար։ Հիմնականում աշխատանքից անմիջապես հետո եմ գնում․ մարզադահլիճը աշխատանքից տուն տանող ճանապարհին է։ Սկզբում «վազքային ճանապարհի» վրա արագ տեմպով մի 8 կմ վազում եմ ու լրիվ ազատվում բացասական լիցքերից, հետո՝ մի կես ժամ ինտենսիվ power training. հաճելի և ուժերով լի երեկոն ապահովված է։ Շաբաթավարտին էլ հիմնականում առավոտ շուտ եմ գնում․ դա էլ է դուր գալիս, բայց էնքան հաճելի չի, ինչքան աշխատանքային օրերին՝ անմիջապես գործից հետո։
Մարդ կա ուժասպառ է լինում ակտիվ մարզումից։ Մարդ էլ կա՝ ընդհակառակը լիցքավորվում է դրական էներգիայով․ ինձ մոտ հենց էդ դեպքն է։ Էնպես որ, հարցը մենակ արտաքին տեսքը չի, որ փոխվում է մարզումների շնորիվ, այլ առաջին հերթին՝ ինքնազգացողությունը։ Բացի դրանից, մկաններ զարգացնելու հաշվին՝ մեջքի ցավերից եմ ազատվել, որ առաջ հա հետս էին։
Յոգայի մի երկու անգամ գնացի ձմռանը, ինձ դուր չեկավ, իմը չէր, բայց լրիվ կարող եմ հասկանալ մարդկանց, ովքեր նախընտրում են յոգան կամ այլ մարզումներ։ 
Լող էլ եմ շատ սիրում, բայց լողավազաններ՝ էդքան էլ չէ, թեև մեկ-մեկ գնում եմ։ Ամենասիրելին լճերում լողալն է։ Քիչ մնաց, մի քիչ էլ տաքանա, նորից կընկնեմ իմ սիրելի ջրերը  :Smile:

----------

LisBeth (24.03.2019), Progart (24.03.2019), Thom (24.03.2019), Տրիբուն (24.03.2019)

----------


## Thom

> Յոգայի իմաստը էն ա, որ օրգանիզմը լավանում ա, սրտի ու թոքերի ու մնացած բոլոր օրգաններինն էլ հետը, մկաններն էլ հետը, ու ավելի բնական կառուցվածք ես ձեռք բերում, քան ֆիթնեսում զարգացրած մկանները։ Բայց իհարկե ֆիթնես կենտրոնների յոգան չես համեմատի լավ պատրաստված մասնագետների մոտ յոգայի հետ, որտեղ խիստ անհատական մոտեցում ա ցուցաբերվում ու քո մարմնի բոլոր տեսակի առանձնահատկությունները հաշվի են առնվում։ Ու հա, հազար ժամ տրանսպորտի մեջ ժամանակ ծախսելով յոգայի դասի հասնելը ես էլ չեմ հասկանա, դրա համար եմ ասում՝ տանս մոտիկ տեղեր եմ գնում։ Էլ չասեմ, որ ընթացքում չես քրտնում, հետևաբար դուշի վրա ժամանակ չես ծախսում։ Չես սատկում, հետևաբար կարաս հանգիստ ուր ուզես գնաս դասից հետո, էդ թվում՝ աշխատանքի։ Կանոնավոր յոգայի գնալուց էլ մենակ ու մենակ պլյուսներ են գալիս։ Բայց էլի. նորմալ մասնագետի մոտ։ Իսկ ֆիթնեսների յոգայի դասատուները մեծ մասամբ նորմալ մասնագետ չեն, գալիս, հրահանգներ են տալիս, գնում են։ Ֆիթնեսի մարզիչների մեծ մասն էլ նույն ձևի, ու վնասվածքներն ու զանազան այլ վատ հետևանքները շատերի դեպքում անխուսափելի են։ Էնքան որ մոդա ա, մարդիկ անում են։ Բայց ֆիզիկական ակտիվության հազար ու մի ձև կա, որ կարելի ա ավելի հաճելի, արդյունավետ ու մարմնին հարմար ձևով անել։


Մի քիչ սխալ ստերեոտիպ ա էն, որ ֆիթնես գնալուց պարտադիր ինչ-որ տհաճ արտաքինով մկաններ են ձևավորվում։ Չէ, ամեն ինչ կախված ա մարդու ցանկությունից։ Իրականում, ցանկացած ֆիզիկական ակտիվություն (վերելակի տեղը աստիճաններով բարձրանալն էլ) գովելի ա 21րդ դարում, իսկ կանոնավոր զբաղվելու դեպքում ամենասկզբից պետք ա հասկանալ, թե ինչ խնդիրներ ու նպատակներ են դրվում։ ՈՒ հա, եթե պրոցեսը հաճույք չի պատճառում, սենց թե նենց ոչ մեկ էլ երկար չի ձգի ու մի օր կթողնի։

Քրտնելու ու դուշի վրա ժամանակ ծախսելու վրա էլ էտքան վստահ չէի լինի․ մեր մոտ շատերը ընդհանրապես առանց լողանալու փոխվում ու գնում են  :LOL:  :Bad:

----------


## Ծլնգ

Տհաճ արտաքինով մկանը ո՞րն ա․․․ մեկի համար տհաճ կարող ա լինել, մեկի համար էլ՝ սիրուն․․․ բացի դրանից, հա, կոնկրետ մկաններ զարգացնելու մարդու կյանքի որակը ահագին կարող է փոխել։ Այվին արդեն ասեց մեջքի մասին, իմ մոտ էլ մի երկու տենց բան կա, որ պիտի հատուկ առանձին վրան աշխատեմ, ու ինչքան էլ տհաճ կողքից չերևա, ինչը էլի ճաշակի հարց ա, իմ կյանքը դրանից հեշտանում ա, իսկ որ երկար ժամանակ չեմ աշխատում՝ տանջալից դառնում։ Յոգայի մասին էլ մենակ մտածելուց արդեն հորանջում եմ։ Ասում են յոգայով զբաղմունքը մոտիվացնող ա ուրիշ տիպի մարզումների համար, բայց դե ինքն իրենով ինձ համար ահագին տաղտկալի ա, չնայած միգուցե որ մի երկու ամիս ինձ տանջեմ զբաղվեմ՝ կընտելանամ, բայց ասենք լողն ու թիավարելու վարժություններն ինձ համար լրիվ յոգայի ֆունկցիաները լրացնում են։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մի քիչ սխալ ստերեոտիպ ա էն, որ ֆիթնես գնալուց պարտադիր ինչ-որ տհաճ արտաքինով մկաններ են ձևավորվում։ Չէ, ամեն ինչ կախված ա մարդու ցանկությունից։ Իրականում, ցանկացած ֆիզիկական ակտիվություն (վերելակի տեղը աստիճաններով բարձրանալն էլ) գովելի ա 21րդ դարում, իսկ կանոնավոր զբաղվելու դեպքում ամենասկզբից պետք ա հասկանալ, թե ինչ խնդիրներ ու նպատակներ են դրվում։ ՈՒ հա, եթե պրոցեսը հաճույք չի պատճառում, սենց թե նենց ոչ մեկ էլ երկար չի ձգի ու մի օր կթողնի։
> 
> Քրտնելու ու դուշի վրա ժամանակ ծախսելու վրա էլ էտքան վստահ չէի լինի․ մեր մոտ շատերը ընդհանրապես առանց լողանալու փոխվում ու գնում են


Դե մեկը ինձ ֆիթնես մարզիչների կազմվածքը հեչ չի գրավում, նույնիսկ տհաճություն ա առաջացնում։ Ինչ խոսք, ամեն մարզվող էդպիսի մարմին ձեռք չի բերում, բայց ամեն դեպքում երբ դա ես տեսնում որպես ստանդարտ, բավական անդուր ա։ Իհարկե ցանկացած ակտիվություն կարևոր ա, բայց ես չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչու են մարդիկ ավելի բնական ակտիվության տեսակները փոխարինում ավելի արհեստականով, հատկապես երբ շեշտը կոնկրետ խմբի մկաններ աշխատացնելու վրա ա դրվում։ Ու հատկապես որ ինքս էլ փորձած լինելով մի այլ կարգի ձանձրանում եմ։ Ինձ համար ահավոր անհասկանալի ու ձանձրալի են անընդհատ կրկնվող ու աննպատակ շարժումները, ինչ ուզում եք, ասեք։

Դե ես ուրիշների հիգիենայի հետ գործ չունեմ, բայց քրտնելուց հետո դուշի տակ մտնելը ինձ համար էնքան պարտադիր բան ա, ինչքան առավոտը ատամները լվանալը։

----------

Thom (24.03.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բացի դրանից, մկաններ զարգացնելու հաշվին՝ մեջքի ցավերից եմ ազատվել, որ առաջ հա հետս էին։
> Յոգայի մի երկու անգամ գնացի ձմռանը, ինձ դուր չեկավ, իմը չէր, բայց լրիվ կարող եմ հասկանալ մարդկանց, ովքեր նախընտրում են յոգան կամ այլ մարզումներ։ 
> Լող էլ եմ շատ սիրում, բայց լողավազաններ՝ էդքան էլ չէ, թեև մեկ-մեկ գնում եմ։ Ամենասիրելին լճերում լողալն է։ Քիչ մնաց, մի քիչ էլ տաքանա, նորից կընկնեմ իմ սիրելի ջրերը





> Տհաճ արտաքինով մկանը ո՞րն ա․․․ մեկի համար տհաճ կարող ա լինել, մեկի համար էլ՝ սիրուն․․․ բացի դրանից, հա, կոնկրետ մկաններ զարգացնելու մարդու կյանքի որակը ահագին կարող է փոխել։ Այվին արդեն ասեց մեջքի մասին, իմ մոտ էլ մի երկու տենց բան կա, որ պիտի հատուկ առանձին վրան աշխատեմ, ու ինչքան էլ տհաճ կողքից չերևա, ինչը էլի ճաշակի հարց ա, իմ կյանքը դրանից հեշտանում ա, իսկ որ երկար ժամանակ չեմ աշխատում՝ տանջալից դառնում։ Յոգայի մասին էլ մենակ մտածելուց արդեն հորանջում եմ։ Ասում են յոգայով զբաղմունքը մոտիվացնող ա ուրիշ տիպի մարզումների համար, բայց դե ինքն իրենով ինձ համար ահագին տաղտկալի ա, չնայած միգուցե որ մի երկու ամիս ինձ տանջեմ զբաղվեմ՝ կընտելանամ, բայց ասենք լողն ու թիավարելու վարժություններն ինձ համար լրիվ յոգայի ֆունկցիաները լրացնում են։


Հա՜, մեջքի մասին լավ հիշացրեցիք։ Իմ մեջքի հերը անիծել եմ հենց էդ ֆիթնես սրահներում, որտև մարզիչները անհատական մոտեցում չցուցաբերելու արդյունքում թույլ էին տալիս ինձ անել վարժություններ, որոնք բոյիս հարմար չէին, ու մեջքի ցավով էի ամեն անգամ տուն գնում։ 

Ինչ վերաբերում ա յոգային, ապա յոգայի կայֆը հենց էն ա, որ ոչ թե ֆիքսվում ես, թե էս մկանս էսքան մեծացավ, էսքան չմեծացավ, այլ ֆիքսվում ես նպատակների վրա, որ էս ու էն դիրքը ավելի լավ անես, զգում ես, թե ընդհանուր մարմինդ ոնց ա թեթևանում ու ճկուն դառնում, շարժումներդ էլ ավելի սահուն։ Ավելին՝ նաև ճանաչում ես մարմինդ ու հասկանում, որ որոշ դիրքեր պետք էլ չեն, որ կարողանաս անել, որովհետև քո անատոմիան դա երբեք թույլ չի տա։ Մի խոսքով, յոգան աշխատում ա ոչ թե գեղեցկության կամ մարզվածության մի ստանդարտի հասնելու ուղղությամբ, որը ոչ բոլորի վրա ա կիրառելի, այլ անհատական քո սեփական մարմնի լավագույն վերսիան ստանալու, ինչը, կարծում եմ, ավելի հետաքրքիր պրոցես ա ու հեչ ձանձրալի չի։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Դե մեկը ինձ ֆիթնես մարզիչների կազմվածքը հեչ չի գրավում, նույնիսկ տհաճություն ա առաջացնում։ Ինչ խոսք, ամեն մարզվող էդպիսի մարմին ձեռք չի բերում, բայց ամեն դեպքում երբ դա ես տեսնում որպես ստանդարտ, բավական անդուր ա։ Իհարկե ցանկացած ակտիվություն կարևոր ա, բայց ես չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչու են մարդիկ ավելի բնական ակտիվության տեսակները փոխարինում ավելի արհեստականով, հատկապես երբ շեշտը կոնկրետ խմբի մկաններ աշխատացնելու վրա ա դրվում։ Ու հատկապես որ ինքս էլ փորձած լինելով մի այլ կարգի ձանձրանում եմ։ Ինձ համար ահավոր անհասկանալի ու ձանձրալի են անընդհատ կրկնվող ու աննպատակ շարժումները, ինչ ուզում եք, ասեք։
> 
> Դե ես ուրիշների հիգիենայի հետ գործ չունեմ, բայց քրտնելուց հետո դուշի տակ մտնելը ինձ համար էնքան պարտադիր բան ա, ինչքան առավոտը ատամները լվանալը։


Բյուր ջան, անընդհատ կրկնվող շարժումների մեջ էլ մայնդֆուլնըս կա, մանավանդ որ այդ ակտիվությունը տարբերվում ա օրվա մնացած մասի ընթացքում ռուտինայից։ Ասենք ոնց են մարդիկ գործում, կամ ասեղնագործում, կամ մեկ այլ կրկնվող շարժումներով հոբիով զբաղվում՝ նյարդերը հանգստացնելու համար։ Նույն ձև էլ կարող է պեդալները պտտելը լինի, կամ թևերդ ու ոտքերդ լողի ժամանակ շարժելը, թիավարելը և այլն։ Ուղեղդ լրիվ դատարկվում ա՝ մկաններն էլ անցնում գործի։ Հիմա մեկի համար այդ կրրկնվող վարժությունների վերջում գոյացած շարֆն ա նպատակ, մյուսի համար էլ՝ լավ ինքնազգքցողությունը, երրորդի համար՝ հայելու մեջ իրեն նայելուց Ռեմբո կամ Լարա Քրոֆթ զգալը․․․ իսկ տհաճ տեսքով մկանների մասին․․․ մի ժայռամագլցող կին ծանոթ ունեի․ չոփի հաստության մամրնի վրա բիցեպսներ ուներ, որ մարդու նայելուց սարսափը տալիս էր, ու իր համար դրանք լրիվ նպատակավոր էին, էն աստիճանի, որ առանց դրանց իր ամենասիրած զբաղմունքով զբաղվելուց կյանքը վտանգվում էր։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր ջան, անընդհատ կրկնվող շարժումների մեջ էլ մայնդֆուլնըս կա, մանավանդ որ այդ ակտիվությունը տարբերվում ա օրվա մնացած մասի ընթացքում ռուտինայից։ Ասենք ոնց են մարդիկ գործում, կամ ասեղնագործում, կամ մեկ այլ կրկնվող շարժումներով հոբիով զբաղվում՝ նյարդերը հանգստացնելու համար։ Նույն ձև էլ կարող է պեդալները պտտելը լինի, կամ թևերդ ու ոտքերդ լողի ժամանակ շարժելը, թիավարելը և այլն։ Ուղեղդ լրիվ դատարկվում ա՝ մկաններն էլ անցնում գործի։ Հիմա մեկի համար այդ կրրկնվող վարժությունների վերջում գոյացած շարֆն ա նպատակ, մյուսի համար էլ՝ լավ ինքնազգքցողությունը, երրորդի համար՝ հայելու մեջ իրեն նայելուց Ռեմբո կամ Լարա Քրոֆթ զգալը․․․ իսկ տհաճ տեսքով մկանների մասին․․․ մի ժայռամագլցող կին ծանոթ ունեի․ չոփի հաստության մամրնի վրա բիցեպսներ ուներ, որ մարդու նայելուց սարսափը տալիս էր, ու իր համար դրանք լրիվ նպատակավոր էին, էն աստիճանի, որ առանց դրանց իր ամենասիրած զբաղմունքով զբաղվելուց կյանքը վտանգվում էր։


Դե ասում եմ՝ չեմ հասկանում, որովհետև բավական աննպատակ ա։ Ի տարբերություն գործելուն, լողալուն, հեծանիվ քշելուն, քայլելուն կամ պարելուն, էդ անտեր ժեշտի վրայի վարժությունները կոորդինացիա չեն պահանջում, տեղումդ նստած անում ես բաներ, որոնք կարայիր անեիր ոչ տեղումդ նստած ու ավելի կոնկրետ նպատակի համար։ Մարդիկ անում են, թող անեն։ Դա ինձ համար անհասկանալի ա դարձել ինքս փորձելուց հետո, երբ էդ ընթացքում միակ անելիքդ հաշվելն ա (ժամանակ կամ կոնկրետ վարժության քանակ)։ Դուք ինչքան ուզում եք, գնացեք ձեր ֆիթնեսները։ Մեկ ա, դա ինձ համար ավելի հասկանալի չի դառնալու։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Հա՜, մեջքի մասին լավ հիշացրեցիք։ Իմ մեջքի հերը անիծել եմ հենց էդ ֆիթնես սրահներում, որտև մարզիչները անհատական մոտեցում չցուցաբերելու արդյունքում թույլ էին տալիս ինձ անել վարժություններ, որոնք բոյիս հարմար չէին, ու մեջքի ցավով էի ամեն անգամ տուն գնում։ 
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերում ա յոգային, ապա յոգայի կայֆը հենց էն ա, որ ոչ թե ֆիքսվում ես, թե էս մկանս էսքան մեծացավ, էսքան չմեծացավ, այլ ֆիքսվում ես նպատակների վրա, որ էս ու էն դիրքը ավելի լավ անես, զգում ես, թե ընդհանուր մարմինդ ոնց ա թեթևանում ու ճկուն դառնում, շարժումներդ էլ ավելի սահուն։ Ավելին՝ նաև ճանաչում ես մարմինդ ու հասկանում, որ որոշ դիրքեր պետք էլ չեն, որ կարողանաս անել, որովհետև քո անատոմիան դա երբեք թույլ չի տա։ Մի խոսքով, յոգան աշխատում ա ոչ թե գեղեցկության կամ մարզվածության մի ստանդարտի հասնելու ուղղությամբ, որը ոչ բոլորի վրա ա կիրառելի, այլ անհատական քո սեփական մարմնի լավագույն վերսիան ստանալու, ինչը, կարծում եմ, ավելի հետաքրքիր պրոցես ա ու հեչ ձանձրալի չի։


Դե քո համար կրկնվող շարժումներն են աննպատակ, իմ համար էլ յոգայի այս կամ այն դիրքերը։ Իսկ մի կամ մի քանի վատ ֆիտնես մարզիչներին հանդիպելով լրիվ ֆիտնեսը քլնգելը մի քիչ․․․ գիտական չի, էլի։  :Jpit:  ու ֆիտնեսն էլ պարտադիր չի մոդային զոհություն լինի։ Մարդ կա օրինակ ֆիտնես ա գնում հանդերձարանում սիրուն մարմիններ տեսնելու համար, ու իրեն դա լիքը մոտիվացնող ա, ինչը յոգայում կարող ա հասանելի չլինի, եսիմ։  :Jpit:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Դե ասում եմ՝ չեմ հասկանում, որովհետև բավական աննպատակ ա։ Ի տարբերություն գործելուն, լողալուն, հեծանիվ քշելուն, քայլելուն կամ պարելուն, էդ անտեր ժեշտի վրայի վարժությունները կոորդինացիա չեն պահանջում, տեղումդ նստած անում ես բաներ, որոնք կարայիր անեիր ոչ տեղումդ նստած ու ավելի կոնկրետ նպատակի համար։ Մարդիկ անում են, թող անեն։ Դա ինձ համար անհասկանալի ա դարձել ինքս փորձելուց հետո, երբ էդ ընթացքում միակ անելիքդ հաշվելն ա (ժամանակ կամ կոնկրետ վարժության քանակ)։ Դուք ինչքան ուզում եք, գնացեք ձեր ֆիթնեսները։ Մեկ ա, դա ինձ համար ավելի հասկանալի չի դառնալու։


Դե որոշ մարդիկ էլ չեն կարում իրենց ստիպել լողավազան գնալ, կամ քլորաջրից ալերգիա ունեն, կամ ժամանակ չունեն ցերեկով դուրսը հեծանիվ քշելու, կամ հեծանվի համար ոչ-հարմար տեղայնքում են ապրում, և այլն, և այլն․․․ իսկ երեկոյան ջիմի համար կարում են ժամանակ կորզել, ու ընդհանուր ջիմի մթնոլորտը իրենց համար մոտիվացնող ա, ասենք։ Հա, բան չունեմ ասելու, քո համար աննպատակ ա, մի արա։ Իմ համար էլ կոնկրետ մկանների վրա աշխատելն իր ուրույն նպատակներն ունի արտաքինից անկախ, մյուսի համար էլ արտաքինը կյանքի իմաստ ա, երրորդի համար էլ՝ ինքնանպատակ։

----------


## LisBeth

Քանի որ ստեղ մեծ մասամբ քննարկումները իմ տանձը քո խնձորից լավն ա շնչով են, էդքան էլ չէի ուզում խառնվեմ։ Բայց սենց մի հատ հոդված կա, որտեղ որ շատ ու շատ հետաքրքիր մտքեր են հնչում, մասնավորապես որ ֆիզիկական ակտիվությունը միանշանակ օգտակար բան ա, անկախ թե յոգա ա, թե ջիմ։ Ամեն ինչ կախված ա վերջնական նպատակից։ Նենց որ անիմաստ բան չկա։ Կա էդ վարժություններին հատկացված ժամանակից դուրս ունեցած ֆիզիկական ակտիվության մենեջմենթի խնդիր։ Այսինքն լիքը գաջեթներ փոխարինում են լիքը գործողություններ, ու դրանք գնելուց ոչ ոք չի մտածում թե էդ գործողությունները ինչով պետք ա փոխարինվեն։ 

 Նաև միտք հնչեց որ յոգան ձանձրալի ա, ու թիավարելն ու լողը կարան իրան փոխարինեն։ Սա ինչքան ուժ ունի չի համապատասխանում իրականությանը։ Նախ, ինչպես ասում էր իմ շատ սիրելի մարդկանցից մեկը, յոգան շատ տարբեր ճյուղեր ունի, ու հստակ ա որ սենց հայտարարություն անող մարդիկ շատ նեղ պատկերացում ունեն իրա մասին։ Էդ տեսակի բազմազանությունը հաստատ ավելի հետաքրքիր ա քան միևնույն վարժությունները անընդհատ կրկնելը։ Բացի դրանից յոգան դա բալանսի ու շնչառության հետ կապված լիքը վարժություններ են, որ ներգրավվում են մկանային էնպիսի խմբեր, որոնք ոչ մի լող ու թիավարել չեն ապահովվում։ Ու յոգան ոչ միայն մկանային ուժն ա ավելացնում, այլև մարմինը ճկուն ա պահում։ Ու նաև առանձին տեսակի յոգաներ օգնում են նաև թուլացնել գերլարված մկանները։ Ոբշըմ, սկսեք միմյանց հասկանալ, թե չէ․․․ գնացեք անմարդաբնակ կղզի ու կերեք իրար, ես վսյո  :LOL:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (24.03.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Քանի որ ստեղ մեծ մասամբ քննարկումները իմ տանձը քո խնձորից լավն ա շնչով են, էդքան էլ չէի ուզում խառնվեմ։ Բայց սենց մի հատ հոդված կա, որտեղ որ շատ ու շատ հետաքրքիր մտքեր են հնչում, մասնավորապես որ ֆիզիկական ակտիվությունը միանշանակ օգտակար բան ա, անկախ թե յոգա ա, թե ջիմ։ Ամեն ինչ կախված ա վերջնական նպատակից։ Նենց որ անիմաստ բան չկա։ Կա էդ վարժություններին հատկացված ժամանակից դուրս ունեցած ֆիզիկական ակտիվության մենեջմենթի խնդիր։ Այսինքն լիքը գաջեթներ փոխարինում են լիքը գործողություններ, ու դրանք գնելուց ոչ ոք չի մտածում թե էդ գործողությունները ինչով պետք ա փոխարինվեն։ 
> 
>  Նաև միտք հնչեց որ յոգան ձանձրալի ա, ու թիավարելն ու լողը կարան իրան փոխարինեն։ Սա ինչքան ուժ ունի չի համապատասխանում իրականությանը։ Նախ, ինչպես ասում էր իմ շատ սիրելի մարդկանցից մեկը, յոգան շատ տարբեր ճյուղեր ունի, ու հստակ ա որ սենց հայտարարություն անող մարդիկ շատ նեղ պատկերացում ունեն իրա մասին։ Էդ տեսակի բազմազանությունը հաստատ ավելի հետաքրքիր ա քան միևնույն վարժությունները անընդհատ կրկնելը։ Բացի դրանից յոգան դա բալանսի ու շնչառության հետ կապված լիքը վարժություններ են, որ ներգրավվում են մկանային էնպիսի խմբեր, որոնք ոչ մի լող ու թիավարել չեն ապահովվում։ Ու յոգան ոչ միայն մկանային ուժն ա ավելացնում, այլև մարմինը ճկուն ա պահում։ Ու նաև առանձին տեսակի յոգաներ օգնում են նաև թուլացնել գերլարված մկանները։ Ոբշըմ, սկսեք միմյանց հասկանալ, թե չէ․․․ գնացեք անմարդաբնակ կղզի ու կերեք իրար, ես վսյո


Կարդացել եմ էս հոդվածը։ Հոդվածն ինքն էլ ա նույն մտքին հանգում, ինչ ասում էի. մենք բռնում, մեր կյանքը հնարավորինս նստակյաց ու անշարժ ենք սարքում, հետո էլ գնում ենք ջիմ ճարպ մաշելու, երբ կարելի ա ուղղակի առօրյայում ավելի շարժուն լինել, ֆիզիկական ակտիվությունն էլ ավելի հետաքրքիր ձևերով լուծել։ Ասենք հեռախոսիս մեջ գուգլի ֆիթնես ափը կա։ Երեքշաբթի օրով ինձ հայտարարում ա, որ ես արդեն խորհուրդ տրվող շաբաթական ակտիվության պլանը կատարել եմ։ Էն որ սովորական երեքշաբթի ա, ոչ մի արտառոց մարզում չեմ արել։ Ընդամենը հեծանիվով ու ոտքով տարբեր տեղեր եմ գնացել։ Ասենք ի՞նչ աստիճանի նստակյաց ա մարդկության մեծ մասը, որ էդ կարգի քիչ ակտիվությունը ամեն շաբաթ ձեռքբերում ա համարվում։ 

Ու հա, յոգան իզուր չի, որ հարյուրավոր տարիներ գոյություն ունի։ Իրա կրոնական մասերը հանած մնացած ամեն ինչը մարմնին ու ուղեղին շատ ավելի լավ ա, քան մի ժամով ժեշտին հանձնվելը։ Իհարկե ես չեմ ուզում որևէ մեկի քաջալերել ժեշտերը մի կողմ թողնել ու գնալ յոգայի, որտև կարող ա մարդ կա, մինչև չի քրտնում, չի զգում, որ վարժություն ա արել։ Բայց անգամ լողալը ու այլ տիպի մարզումները ավելի մեծ մկանախմբեր են աշխատացնում, քան ժեշտի վրա միօրինակ վարժություններ անելը։ Բայց դե էլի. նայած ով ինչ ա ուզում։ Մարդ կա, ուզում ա ամառը փորը բաց ֆռֆռա, իրա six pack֊ը ցույց տա։ Չգիտեմ՝ ում ա ցույց տալիս, բայց թող ցույց տա։ Ես մենակ կշարունակեմ չհասկանալ ժեշտի վրա անցկացրած ժամերը, երբ կարելի ա ավելի իմաստավոր վարժություններ անել։

----------


## LisBeth

> Կարդացել եմ էս հոդվածը։ Հոդվածն ինքն էլ ա նույն մտքին հանգում, ինչ ասում էի. մենք բռնում, մեր կյանքը հնարավորինս նստակյաց ու անշարժ ենք սարքում, հետո էլ գնում ենք ջիմ ճարպ մաշելու, երբ կարելի ա ուղղակի առօրյայում ավելի շարժուն լինել, ֆիզիկական ակտիվությունն էլ ավելի հետաքրքիր ձևերով լուծել։ Ասենք հեռախոսիս մեջ գուգլի ֆիթնես ափը կա։ Երեքշաբթի օրով ինձ հայտարարում ա, որ ես արդեն խորհուրդ տրվող շաբաթական ակտիվության պլանը կատարել եմ։ Էն որ սովորական երեքշաբթի ա, ոչ մի արտառոց մարզում չեմ արել։ Ընդամենը հեծանիվով ու ոտքով տարբեր տեղեր եմ գնացել։ Ասենք ի՞նչ աստիճանի նստակյաց ա մարդկության մեծ մասը, որ էդ կարգի քիչ ակտիվությունը ամեն շաբաթ ձեռքբերում ա համարվում։ 
> 
> Ու հա, յոգան իզուր չի, որ հարյուրավոր տարիներ գոյություն ունի։ Իրա կրոնական մասերը հանած մնացած ամեն ինչը մարմնին ու ուղեղին շատ ավելի լավ ա, քան մի ժամով ժեշտին հանձնվելը։ Իհարկե ես չեմ ուզում որևէ մեկի քաջալերել ժեշտերը մի կողմ թողնել ու գնալ յոգայի, որտև կարող ա մարդ կա, մինչև չի քրտնում, չի զգում, որ վարժություն ա արել։ Բայց անգամ լողալը ու այլ տիպի մարզումները ավելի մեծ մկանախմբեր են աշխատացնում, քան ժեշտի վրա միօրինակ վարժություններ անելը։ Բայց դե էլի. նայած ով ինչ ա ուզում։ Մարդ կա, ուզում ա ամառը փորը բաց ֆռֆռա, իրա six pack֊ը ցույց տա։ Չգիտեմ՝ ում ա ցույց տալիս, բայց թող ցույց տա։ Ես մենակ կշարունակեմ չհասկանալ ժեշտի վրա անցկացրած ժամերը, երբ կարելի ա ավելի իմաստավոր վարժություններ անել։


 Հոդվածում նշված էր շաբաթը 150 րոպե բոլոր մեծ մկանախմբերը աշխատացնող վարժություններ են խորհուրդ տրվում։ Բայց նաև հատված կար որտեղ ասվում էր որ օլիմպիական ատլետ լինելով կարաս խոսքի 3 տարի կյանք ավելացնես, ու որ համեմատում ես ծախսած ժամանակը ձեռք բերածի հետ հիասթափվում ես։ Դրա համար ավելի նպատակահարմար ա, որ էդ ակտիվությունը առօրյա գործողությունների հաշվին լինի։ 

 Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում ա հարցի էսթետիկ կողմին, դա արդեն սուբյեկտիվ խնդիր ա։ Ով ում ինչ ա ցույց տալիս, լրիվ անձնական հարթության որոշում ու իրավունք։ Եթե ուզում ա ցույց տա, թող տա, ում ա խանգարում։ Ով էլ սիրում ա կնայի կհիանա։ Ինչ որ մեկի դուր գալու ցանկությունն էլ ա մոտիվացիա։ Ինչո՞ւ չի կարելի այն օգտագործել։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Քանի որ ստեղ մեծ մասամբ քննարկումները իմ տանձը քո խնձորից լավն ա շնչով են, էդքան էլ չէի ուզում խառնվեմ։ Բայց սենց մի հատ հոդված կա, որտեղ որ շատ ու շատ հետաքրքիր մտքեր են հնչում, մասնավորապես որ ֆիզիկական ակտիվությունը միանշանակ օգտակար բան ա, անկախ թե յոգա ա, թե ջիմ։ Ամեն ինչ կախված ա վերջնական նպատակից։ Նենց որ անիմաստ բան չկա։ Կա էդ վարժություններին հատկացված ժամանակից դուրս ունեցած ֆիզիկական ակտիվության մենեջմենթի խնդիր։ Այսինքն լիքը գաջեթներ փոխարինում են լիքը գործողություններ, ու դրանք գնելուց ոչ ոք չի մտածում թե էդ գործողությունները ինչով պետք ա փոխարինվեն։ 
> 
>  Նաև միտք հնչեց որ յոգան ձանձրալի ա, ու թիավարելն ու լողը կարան իրան փոխարինեն։ Սա ինչքան ուժ ունի չի համապատասխանում իրականությանը։ Նախ, ինչպես ասում էր իմ շատ սիրելի մարդկանցից մեկը, յոգան շատ տարբեր ճյուղեր ունի, ու հստակ ա որ սենց հայտարարություն անող մարդիկ շատ նեղ պատկերացում ունեն իրա մասին։ Էդ տեսակի բազմազանությունը հաստատ ավելի հետաքրքիր ա քան միևնույն վարժությունները անընդհատ կրկնելը։ Բացի դրանից յոգան դա բալանսի ու շնչառության հետ կապված լիքը վարժություններ են, որ ներգրավվում են մկանային էնպիսի խմբեր, որոնք ոչ մի լող ու թիավարել չեն ապահովվում։ Ու յոգան ոչ միայն մկանային ուժն ա ավելացնում, այլև մարմինը ճկուն ա պահում։ Ու նաև առանձին տեսակի յոգաներ օգնում են նաև թուլացնել գերլարված մկանները։ Ոբշըմ, սկսեք միմյանց հասկանալ, թե չէ․․․ գնացեք անմարդաբնակ կղզի ու կերեք իրար, ես վսյո


Այ դամբուլ, մեր տանձ ու խնձորի մեջ խառնվելուց մի հատ ամբողջ նախադասությունը կարդա, նոր «ամբողջ ուժով իրականությունից զերծ ա» ջեմ եփի ստեղ։  :LOL:  ես ասել էի.



> Ասում են յոգայով զբաղմունքը մոտիվացնող ա ուրիշ տիպի մարզումների համար, բայց դե ինքն իրենով ինձ համար ահագին տաղտկալի ա, չնայած միգուցե որ մի երկու ամիս ինձ տանջեմ զբաղվեմ՝ կընտելանամ, բայց ասենք լողն ու թիավարելու վարժություններն ինձ համար լրիվ յոգայի ֆունկցիաները լրացնում են։


Այսինքն իր տաղտկությամբ յոգան ինձ մոտիվացնող չի, ու ինձ լողն ու թիավարելը լրիվ մոտիվացնում են այլ մարզանքների։ Իսկ յոգայի սենց նենցն ու շնչառությունը-բլա-բլա... քուանշ! Ահագին յոգայով լուրջ զբաղվողներ գիտեմ, որ մի պուճուր թեթև վազքից շնչակտուր են լինում, էլ չասած կարգին լողից... նենց որ միմիայն յոգայով զբաղվելը (առանց հավելյալ մարզանքների ու ակտիվությունների) ահագին ափլիֆթինգ ա, բայց սրտանոթային ու թոքային առողջության համար շաաաաաատ ավելի քիչ օգտակար քան լողն ու այլ բնական կարդիոն։ Հա, ու որ կասկած չլինի. ես ոչ մի ձևով յոգային չեմ կպնում ու անուն չեմ դնում, նույնիսկ հակառակը, նախանձում եմ այն մարդկանց, որ դիմանում են յոգայի գնալուն, քանի որ այդքան քիփ շորերով բարեմասնություններ են տեսնում ռեգուլյար  :LOL:  բայդ դե բոլորի համար չի էլի, ոնցոր լողը բոլորի համար չի, ասենք, կամ այլ մրգերը։

Ճիշտն ասած ժեշտի վրա մարզվելը ինձ էլ շատ չի ձգում, բայց մի քանի տարի առաջ կես տարի տևող եռամարտի խմբակի որոշեցի գրվեմ։ Լողն ու վազքը բնական պայմաններում էին, բայց խմբակային հեծանվաերթ կազմակերպելը բնական պայմաններում մի քիչ դժվար ա, դրա համար spinning դասերով էր լրացվում դա... մաման ծաղկաման, որ հեծանվից հեռու մարդ չեմ էլի, ու եռամարտով դրանից առաջ ու հետո էլ եմ զբաղվել, բայց կոնկրետ էդ մի spinning խմբակի նման intense մարզվելու փորձ երբեք էլ չեմ ունեցել. լրիվ փոխեց ժեշտի նկատմամբ վերաբերմունքս։ Դե իսկ ասենք եթե թիավարելու էնթուզիաստ ես ու կլիմայական կամ աշխարհագրական պատճառներով չես կարողանում բնական պայմաններում թիավարել, ապա ժեշտն ա մնում։ Դե նույնն էլ մնացած ամեն ինչը... ու հետո, նորից, ջիմը ոչ միայն ժեշտ ա, այլ նաև մոտիվացնող մթնոլորտ` սոցիալիզացիայի տեսակ, ասենք նույն ձև ոնցոր մարդիկ յոգայի էլ կարան գնան uplifiting մթոնոլորտի համար։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Հոդվածում նշված էր շաբաթը 150 րոպե բոլոր մեծ մկանախմբերը աշխատացնող վարժություններ են խորհուրդ տրվում։ Բայց նաև հատված կար որտեղ ասվում էր որ օլիմպիական ատլետ լինելով կարաս խոսքի 3 տարի կյանք ավելացնես, ու որ համեմատում ես ծախսած ժամանակը ձեռք բերածի հետ հիասթափվում ես։ Դրա համար ավելի նպատակահարմար ա, որ էդ ակտիվությունը առօրյա գործողությունների հաշվին լինի։


Էս ինչ աբսուրդ թվաբանություն էր... իսկ առողջ ապրելակերպը ի՞նչ միավորներով ես չափում։ Էլ չասած, որ գործն ու քունը կյանքիդ 2/3 սպանում են բլին, ու որ քցում-բռնում ես, հիասթափվում ես  :LOL:

----------


## LisBeth

> Այ դամբուլ, մեր տանձ ու խնձորի մեջ խառնվելուց մի հատ ամբողջ նախադասությունը կարդա, նոր «ամբողջ ուժով իրականությունից զերծ ա» ջեմ եփի ստեղ։  ես ասել էի.
> 
> Այսինքն իր տաղտկությամբ յոգան ինձ մոտիվացնող չի, ու ինձ լողն ու թիավարելը լրիվ մոտիվացնում են այլ մարզանքների։ Իսկ յոգայի սենց նենցն ու շնչառությունը-բլա-բլա... քուանշ! Ահագին յոգայով լուրջ զբաղվողներ գիտեմ, որ մի պուճուր թեթև վազքից շնչակտուր են լինում, էլ չասած կարգին լողից... նենց որ միմիայն յոգայով զբաղվելը (առանց հավելյալ մարզանքների ու ակտիվությունների) ահագին ափլիֆթինգ ա, բայց սրտանոթային ու թոքային առողջության համար շաաաաաատ ավելի քիչ օգտակար քան լողն ու այլ բնական կարդիոն։ Հա, ու որ կասկած չլինի. ես ոչ մի ձևով յոգային չեմ կպնում ու անուն չեմ դնում, նույնիսկ հակառակը, նախանձում եմ այն մարդկանց, որ դիմանում են յոգայի գնալուն, քանի որ այդքան քիփ շորերով բարեմասնություններ են տեսնում ռեգուլյար  բայդ դե բոլորի համար չի էլի, ոնցոր լողը բոլորի համար չի, ասենք, կամ այլ մրգերը։
> 
> Ճիշտն ասած ժեշտի վրա մարզվելը ինձ էլ շատ չի ձգում, բայց մի քանի տարի առաջ կես տարի տևող եռամարտի խմբակի որոշեցի գրվեմ։ Լողն ու վազքը բնական պայմաններում էին, բայց խմբակային հեծանվաերթ կազմակերպելը բնական պայմաններում մի քիչ դժվար ա, դրա համար spinning դասերով էր լրացվում դա... մաման ծաղկաման, որ հեծանվից հեռու մարդ չեմ էլի, ու եռամարտով դրանից առաջ ու հետո էլ եմ զբաղվել, բայց կոնկրետ էդ մի spinning խմբակի նման intense մարզվելու փորձ երբեք էլ չեմ ունեցել. լրիվ փոխեց ժեշտի նկատմամբ վերաբերմունքս։ Դե իսկ ասենք եթե թիավարելու էնթուզիաստ ես ու կլիմայական կամ աշխարհագրական պատճառներով չես կարողանում բնական պայմաններում թիավարել, ապա ժեշտն ա մնում։ Դե նույնն էլ մնացած ամեն ինչը... ու հետո, նորից, ջիմը ոչ միայն ժեշտ ա, այլ նաև մոտիվացնող մթնոլորտ` սոցիալիզացիայի տեսակ, ասենք նույն ձև ոնցոր մարդիկ յոգայի էլ կարան գնան uplifiting մթոնոլորտի համար։


 Ես կուլինարնի տաղանդները չունեմ որ ջեմ եփեմ, բայց որպես քաջալերանք ասեմ, քեզ մոտ դա բավական հաջող ա ստացվում։ 

 Որ ուշադիր լինես, կտեսնես որ շնչառական ծավալի մասին ու սրտմկանի թթվածնային պահանջի մասին չեմ նշել, այլ ընդամենը գործի դրվող մականային խմբերի մասին։ Մնացածի հետ կապված ասելիք չունեմ։

Հա, ու կխնդրեի իմ հանդեպ նմանատիպ ձևակերպումներ չկիրառես, այսուհետ։

----------


## LisBeth

> Էս ինչ աբսուրդ թվաբանություն էր... իսկ առողջ ապրելակերպը ի՞նչ միավորներով ես չափում։ Էլ չասած, որ գործն ու քունը կյանքիդ 2/3 սպանում են բլին, ու որ քցում-բռնում ես, հիասթափվում ես


 Էդ թվաբանությունը ասում ա որ եթե դու շաբաթական հինգ օր կես ժամ կյանքիցդ հատկացնես մարզվելուն, ընդունակ կլինես ավելի որակով ապրելու ու ստեղ ապրել չի նշանակում լայն իմաստով։ Այսինքն տարեկան 11 ամիս որ հատկացնում ես աշխատանքին ավելի քիչ դաժան կլինի մարմնիդ հանդդեպ։ Ու էս ամենին պլյուս բոնուս ես ստանում ևս երեք տարի, որից կապրես ընդամենը երեք ամիսը։ Միջին վիճակագրական մարդու մասին ա խոսքը, ոչ թե իմ ու քո։

 Իսկ քունը շատ կարևոր ա, եթե չքնես, ի վիճակի չես լինի մտածել, սա կատաստրոֆիկ ա։ Բացի դրանից վերջին գիտական տվյալներով քնի պակասը կարա ուղեղում բետա ամիլոիդի կուտակում առաջացնի, ինչը անդառնալի վնասում ա նեյրոնները։ Դեմենցիայի ու ալցհեյմերի հիմնական պատճառը սա ա, ի դեպ։

Բացի դրանից ամբողջ օրգանիզմդ թույլ ու անգործունակ ա դառնում անքնությունից, հաճախասրտություն ա առաջ գալիս, դող, գլխացավեր, մկանացավեր։ Ախորժակի վատթարացում։ Մատդ դիր մի սիմպտոմի վրա ու ասա, որ չմարզվելը նույնն ա առաջացնում։

 Սխալ հարթությունների համեմատություն ես անում։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ես կուլինարնի տաղանդները չունեմ որ ջեմ եփեմ, բայց որպես քաջալերանք ասեմ, քեզ մոտ դա բավական հաջող ա ստացվում։ 
> 
>  Որ ուշադիր լինես, կտեսնես որ շնչառական ծավալի մասին ու սրտմկանի թթվածնային պահանջի մասին չեմ նշել, այլ ընդամենը գործի դրվող մականային խմբերի մասին։ Մնացածի հետ կապված ասելիք չունեմ։
> 
> *Հա, ու կխնդրեի իմ հանդեպ նմանատիպ ձևակերպումներ չկիրառես, այսուհետ։*


Ներող-ներող  :Jpit:  որպես ապաշխարանք ուզո՞ւմ ես հետդ յոգայի էլ կգամ... բայց մենակ էն պայմանով, որ հետո պիտի ջեմ եփել սովորացնեմ  :Tongue: 

Հ.Գ.
 :Kiss:

----------


## Katka

> Տհաճ արտաքինով մկանը ո՞րն ա․․․ մեկի համար տհաճ կարող ա լինել, մեկի համար էլ՝ սիրուն․․․ բացի դրանից, հա, կոնկրետ մկաններ զարգացնելու մարդու կյանքի որակը ահագին կարող է փոխել։ Այվին արդեն ասեց մեջքի մասին, իմ մոտ էլ մի երկու տենց բան կա, որ պիտի հատուկ առանձին վրան աշխատեմ, ու ինչքան էլ տհաճ կողքից չերևա, ինչը էլի ճաշակի հարց ա, իմ կյանքը դրանից հեշտանում ա, իսկ որ երկար ժամանակ չեմ աշխատում՝ տանջալից դառնում։ Յոգայի մասին էլ մենակ մտածելուց արդեն հորանջում եմ։ Ասում են յոգայով զբաղմունքը մոտիվացնող ա ուրիշ տիպի մարզումների համար, բայց դե ինքն իրենով ինձ համար ահագին տաղտկալի ա, չնայած միգուցե որ մի երկու ամիս ինձ տանջեմ զբաղվեմ՝ կընտելանամ, բայց ասենք լողն ու թիավարելու վարժություններն ինձ համար լրիվ յոգայի ֆունկցիաները լրացնում են։


յոգան ամեն մարդու բան չի դա միանշանակ։ Բայց դա նրանից չի, որ յոգան տաղտկալի ա կամ հորանջ ա առաջացնում։ Երբեմն յոգայից անտեղյակ մարդիկ, յոգայի ուղղություններից գաղափար չունեցող մարդիկ, հետևություններ են անում․․․ իրականում դա ցույց ա տալիս իրենց ոչ տեղեկացված լինելը, այլ ոչ թե այն, որ յոգան տաղտկալի ա։ ։D  Ֆիթնեսում ես չունեցա էն արդյունքը ինչ ունեցա յոգայում, ուղիղ ողնաշար, ձիգ քառագլուխ մկաններ, շնչառություն, էլ չեմ ասում ինչքան փոխվեց սննդակարգս, բայց ոչ ստիպողաբար, այլ մարզումների արդյունքում։ Յոգան օգնեց արագ նաև լող սովորել՝ զուտ շնչառական ճիշտ համակարգ ունենալու շնորհիվ։ ։)) հորանջը կարա թթվածնային քաղցի արդյունք լինի  :LOL:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (25.03.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

վերջը նենց են անելու լաստերս հանձնեմ գնամ յոգայի, իմ արև...

----------

Thom (24.03.2019)

----------


## ivy

> վերջը նենց են անելու լաստերս հանձնեմ գնամ յագայի, իմ արև...


Էդ ի՞նչ լաստեր են, լուրջ թիավարո՞ւմ ես, թե նոր էիր մտադրվում։

«Յագայի գնալը» ինչ-որ կապ ունի՞ Բաբա Յագայի հետ  :Jpit:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Էդ ի՞նչ լաստեր են, լուրջ թիավարո՞ւմ ես, թե նոր էիր մտադրվում։


իիի... բա եղա՞վ... վաստակավոր լաստաթիավարող եմ  :LOL: 




> «Յագայի գնալը» ինչ-որ կապ ունի՞ Բաբա Յագայի հետ


չէ, ավելի շատ «յախայի» հետ կապ ուներ, որ համարյա թե բռնած տանում են յոգայի  :LOL:

----------

ivy (24.03.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Այսինքն իր տաղտկությամբ յոգան ինձ մոտիվացնող չի, ու ինձ լողն ու թիավարելը լրիվ մոտիվացնում են այլ մարզանքների։ Իսկ յոգայի սենց նենցն ու շնչառությունը-բլա-բլա... քուանշ! Ահագին յոգայով լուրջ զբաղվողներ գիտեմ, որ մի պուճուր թեթև վազքից շնչակտուր են լինում, էլ չասած կարգին լողից... նենց որ միմիայն յոգայով զբաղվելը (առանց հավելյալ մարզանքների ու ակտիվությունների) ահագին ափլիֆթինգ ա, բայց սրտանոթային ու թոքային առողջության համար շաաաաաատ ավելի քիչ օգտակար քան լողն ու այլ բնական կարդիոն։ Հա, ու որ կասկած չլինի. ես ոչ մի ձևով յոգային չեմ կպնում ու անուն չեմ դնում, նույնիսկ հակառակը, նախանձում եմ այն մարդկանց, որ դիմանում են յոգայի գնալուն, քանի որ այդքան քիփ շորերով բարեմասնություններ են տեսնում ռեգուլյար  բայդ դե բոլորի համար չի էլի, ոնցոր լողը բոլորի համար չի, ասենք, կամ այլ մրգերը։


Ծլնգ, այ Ծլնգ, ես չգիտեմ՝ ինչ յոգայով զբաղվողի ես տեսել, բայց նախ յոգան հազար հատ ուղղություն ունի, ու որոշ ուղղություններ հենց տեղով մեկ կարդիո են։ Պլյուս էլ չասեմ, որ սրտանոթային, շնչառական ու մնացած բոլոր օրգան֊համակարգերի վրա դրական էֆեկտ ունի յոգան։ Գրողը տանի, յոգերի երկարակեցության մասին լսած կլինես։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ծլնգ, այ Ծլնգ, ես չգիտեմ՝ ինչ յոգայով զբաղվողի ես տեսել, բայց նախ յոգան հազար հատ ուղղություն ունի, ու որոշ ուղղություններ հենց տեղով մեկ կարդիո են։ Պլյուս էլ չասեմ, որ սրտանոթային, շնչառական ու մնացած բոլոր օրգան֊համակարգերի վրա դրական էֆեկտ ունի յոգան։ Գրողը տանի, յոգերի երկարակեցության մասին լսած կլինես։


Բյուր, այ Բյուր, տարօրինակ մարդ ես, հա՛․ հիմա որ ասեմ՝ լիքը յոգայով զբաղվող գիտեմ, որ ֆրիգիդ են, ասելո՞ւ ես․ «չգիտեմ՝ ինչ յոգայով զբաղվող ես տեսել, բայց յոգայի հազար հատ ուղղություն կա, ու որոշ ուղղությունները տեղով տանտրիկ օրգազմ են։ Պլյուս էլ չասեմ, որ լիբիդոյի վրա դրական էֆեկտ ունի յոգան, ու գրողը տանի, Կամասուտրայի մասին էլ լսած կլինես։»?

----------


## Adam

Ես երկար ժամանակ յոգայի էի ուզում գնայի, պռոստը հավես չէի անում, ժամանակ չէի տրամադրում ու դա զուտ տենց ինչ-որ հենց էնպես ցանկություն էր: Մի օր որոշեցի վերջնականապես զանգեմ մի քանի տեղ՝ հետաքրքրվեմ ու ինչու չէ՝ արդեն գրանցվեմ: 3 զանգ կատարեցի ընդամենը ու էդ 3 զանգն ինձ բավական էր՝ վերջնականապես էդ իդեայից հրաժարվելու համար: 3 տեղերում էլ՝ ինչ-որ տարօրինակ խոսելաոճով, ասես՝ տրանսյուգոթական էյֆորիայի հասած ինչ-որ կանայք պատասխանեցին: Երկու տեղինը կին էին, մյուսը՝ մի հատ ջահել աղջիկ: Երեքն էլ տարօրինակ խոսելաոճ ունեին… նենց մի տեսակ creepy-ոտ-բան … ոնց որ էս պարամետրից չլինեին հեչ. ջանովս դող անցավ: Մտածեցի՝ ես պիտի գնամ սրանց հետ յոգա պարապե՞մ: Մեկը բա՝ «շաա՜՜՜տ լավ եք արել, որ զանգ եք տվել… մենք հենց էդ ա նստած ձեր զանգի՜՜ն էինք սպասու՜՜մ» հահահահ…… ու էդ ամեն ինչը՝ առանց կատակի… ինչ-որ Rumpelstiltskin-ական vibe կար սաղի մեջ … թուքս բերանումս չորացավ… ասի՝ լավ, կմտածեմ ես դեռ ձեր առաջարկի մասին ու կզանգեմ ձեզ, մեկ էլ ինչ-որ կիկիմեռական քմծիծաղով բա՝ «զանգիր զանգիր… դա միայն մեզ հաճելի կլինի…» … մյուսն էլ բա ՝ «մենք պարապում ենք մե՛ր ստուդիայում. մենք տանը դասեր չենք տալիս … պա՞րզ է… (նենց ագրեսիվ, ջղայնացած տոնով)… թե ասա՝ ով ձեզ ստուդիայի մասին կամ տանը դաս տալու բան հարցրեց… մի խոսքով՝ տանն էլ մենակ էի ՝ ճակատս քրտնքոտվել էր արդեն հուզմունքից… մտածում էի՝ մղձավանջի մեջ եմ: Տենց … դրանից հետո տագնապս յոգայի մասին լսելուց էնքան մեծ ա, որ էլ չեմ էլ ուզում մտածեմ դրա մասին: Ինձ թվում ա՝ գնալու եմ ինչ-որ գժերի ձեռն ընգնեմ ինձ բռնաբարեն. պետք չի: Ես ավելի լավ ա տանը իմ համար իմ ձախ ձեռքի հետ տանտրիկ մագիայով զբաղվեմ, գնամ հասնեմ տիփոնյան թունելներ՝ հետ գամ, բայց երբեք էդ յոգայի դաս տվողների ձայնը չլսեմ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես երկար ժամանակ յոգայի էի ուզում գնայի, պռոստը հավես չէի անում, ժամանակ չէի տրամադրում ու դա զուտ տենց ինչ-որ հենց էնպես ցանկություն էր: Մի օր որոշեցի վերջնականապես զանգեմ մի քանի տեղ՝ հետաքրքրվեմ ու ինչու չէ՝ արդեն գրանցվեմ: 3 զանգ կատարեցի ընդամենը ու էդ 3 զանգն ինձ բավական էր՝ վերջնականապես էդ իդեայից հրաժարվելու համար: 3 տեղերում էլ՝ ինչ-որ տարօրինակ խոսելաոճով, ասես՝ տրանսյուգոթական էյֆորիայի հասած ինչ-որ կանայք պատասխանեցին: Երկու տեղինը կին էին, մյուսը՝ մի հատ ջահել աղջիկ: Երեքն էլ տարօրինակ խոսելաոճ ունեին… նենց մի տեսակ creepy-ոտ-բան … ոնց որ էս պարամետրից չլինեին հեչ. ջանովս դող անցավ: Մտածեցի՝ ես պիտի գնամ սրանց հետ յոգա պարապե՞մ: Մեկը բա՝ «շաա՜՜՜տ լավ եք արել, որ զանգ եք տվել… մենք հենց էդ ա նստած ձեր զանգի՜՜ն էինք սպասու՜՜մ» հահահահ…… ու էդ ամեն ինչը՝ առանց կատակի… ինչ-որ Rumpelstiltskin-ական vibe կար սաղի մեջ … թուքս բերանումս չորացավ… ասի՝ լավ, կմտածեմ ես դեռ ձեր առաջարկի մասին ու կզանգեմ ձեզ, մեկ էլ ինչ-որ կիկիմեռական քմծիծաղով բա՝ «զանգիր զանգիր… դա միայն մեզ հաճելի կլինի…» … մյուսն էլ բա ՝ «մենք պարապում ենք մե՛ր ստուդիայում. մենք տանը դասեր չենք տալիս … պա՞րզ է… (նենց ագրեսիվ, ջղայնացած տոնով)… թե ասա՝ ով ձեզ ստուդիայի մասին կամ տանը դաս տալու բան հարցրեց… մի խոսքով՝ տանն էլ մենակ էի ՝ ճակատս քրտնքոտվել էր արդեն հուզմունքից… մտածում էի՝ մղձավանջի մեջ եմ: Տենց … դրանից հետո տագնապս յոգայի մասին լսելուց էնքան մեծ ա, որ էլ չեմ էլ ուզում մտածեմ դրա մասին: Ինձ թվում ա՝ գնալու եմ ինչ-որ գժերի ձեռն ընգնեմ ինձ բռնաբարեն. պետք չի: Ես ավելի լավ ա տանը իմ համար իմ ձախ ձեռքի հետ տանտրիկ մագիայով զբաղվեմ, գնամ հասնեմ տիփոնյան թունելներ՝ հետ գամ, բայց երբեք էդ յոգայի դաս տվողների ձայնը չլսեմ:


Ադամ, էս լու՞րջ ես գրել  :LOL: 
Էս թեմայում յոգայի մասին նենց բաներ գրվեցին, որ արդեն կասկածում եմ՝ ես յոգայով եմ զբաղվում էս վերջին վեց տարիներին, թե ուրիշ բանով  :LOL:  Կամ էլ երևի երկու քայլ վազելուց շնչահեղձ լինող, ֆրիգիդ ու creepy ինչ֊որ մեկն եմ, վրաս խաբար չկա  :LOL:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ադամ, էս լու՞րջ ես գրել 
> Էս թեմայում յոգայի մասին նենց բաներ գրվեցին, որ արդեն կասկածում եմ՝ ես յոգայով եմ զբաղվում էս վերջին վեց տարիներին, թե ուրիշ բանով


Չլինի՞ դու էլ ես լաստաթիավարող, բայց վրեդ դեռ խաբար չկա  :LOL:

----------

Adam (25.03.2019), Thom (25.03.2019)

----------


## Adam

> Ադամ, էս լու՞րջ ես գրել 
> Էս թեմայում յոգայի մասին նենց բաներ գրվեցին, որ արդեն կասկածում եմ՝ ես յոգայով եմ զբաղվում էս վերջին վեց տարիներին, թե ուրիշ բանով  Կամ էլ երևի երկու քայլ վազելուց շնչահեղձ լինող, ֆրիգիդ ու creepy ինչ֊որ մեկն եմ, վրաս խաբար չկա


 լրիվ լուրջ եմ ասում քեզ … :Jpit:  , չէ, դու creepy չես: Դու հլը 1-ին փուլում ես յոգայի… կամ էլ մաքսիմում՝ երկրորդ: Դու հլը չգիտես, թե ինչ ա կատարվում յերարխիայի վերևներում… այ 3-րդ փուլից զգուշացի  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չլինի՞ դու էլ ես լաստաթիավարող, բայց վրեդ դեռ խաբար չկա


էդ էլ կլնեմ  :LOL: 




> լրիվ լուրջ եմ ասում քեզ … , չէ, դու creepy չես: Դու հլը 1-ին փուլում ես յոգայի… կամ էլ մաքսիմում՝ երկրորդ: Դու հլը չգիտես, թե ինչ ա կատարվում յերարխիայի վերևներում… այ 3-րդ փուլից զգուշացի


արյաաաա, էս ի՞նչ հիերարխիաների մասին ես խոսում  :LOL:  չլնի՞ հրեա֊մասոնական մութ ուժերն են սպառնում մեր ազգային անվտանգությանը

----------

Adam (25.03.2019), Ծլնգ (25.03.2019)

----------


## ivy

Էհ, ոնց որ թե էս թեման էլ ա ենթարկվում փսիխոդելիկ ազդեցությունների (սեռական երանգներով): 
Իսկ ես ուզում էի ֆիթնեսից խոսել  :Cray:

----------

Adam (25.03.2019), Thom (25.03.2019)

----------


## Adam

> Էհ, ոնց որ թե էս թեման էլ ա ենթարկվում փսիխոդելիկ ազդեցությունների (սեռական երանգներով): 
> Իսկ ես ուզում էի ֆիթնեսից խոսել


 the three most important things in life : sex , money, ակումբ

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Չկա֊չկա, սպասեք բան պատմեմ իմ յոգայի արկածներից։  :Jpit:  Ուրեմն արդեն վեց տարի ա, ինչ յոգայով եմ զբաղվում, ընդ որում՝ տարբեր ուղղություններով եմ զբաղվել. աշթանգա (թե՛ ամենատրադիցիոնալ, թե՛ ավելի արևմտականացված power կամ flow yoga տիպերով), հաթհա, Այենգար, յին և այլն։ Յոգայով զբաղվել եմ հինգ տարբեր երկրների վեց տարբեր քաղաքներում ու ամենատարբեր տեսակի կենտրոններում. մեծ ու փոքր ֆիթնես կենտրոններից սկսած, թանգարաններով, այգիներով ու բուն յոգա կենտրոններով վերջացրած։ Եղել են հրաշալի դասեր, եղել են ձանձրալի դասեր։ Եղել են լավ ուսուցիչներ, եղել են սկսնակներ։ Եղել են յանը տարած վեգաններ, որ գլխիս ապուշ֊ապուշ քարոզներ են կարդացել դասից հետո ջուր չխմելու մասին, եղել են ֆիթնես մարզիչների տիպի, որ իրենց ֆիթնես բառապաշարով յոգայի դաս են վարել։ Մի խոսքով, ինչ ասես չեմ տեսել, բայց Ադամի նկարագրածին դեռ չեմ հանդիպել  :LOL: 

Կամ ավելի ճիշտ դրան ամենամոտ դեպքը մենակ մի անգամ ա էղել։ Ոնց որ արդեն նշեցի, երեք տարբեր կենտրոններում եմ գնում յոգայի, բայց երրորդից հրաժարվելու եմ հենց քարտս լրանա։ Ու էս երրորդի մասին ա, որ ուզում եմ պատմեմ։ Էս տեղը ուրեմն ինքը իրանով յոգա կենտրոն ա, բայց մի քիչ ֆիթնեսացված ա։ Ֆիթնեսի քրտնահոտն ու կեղտոտ օդը չկա, լրիվ յոգայի կենտրոնի նման ա, որ պիտի բոբիկ ման գաս տարածքում, բայց հեծանիվներ֊բաներ էլ ունեն։ Բնական ա, դրանք ինձ չեն հետաքրքրում, ես մենակ յոգայի դասերին եմ գնում, որոնք, ի դեպ, շատ դժվար ա բռնացնելը՝ կապված իմ խառը գրաֆիկի հետ։ Ուրեմն մի գեղեցիկ օր հայտնաբերում եմ, որ ուրբաթ օրվա վերջին էսպես կոչված կունդալինի յոգայի դաս կա։ Կարդում եմ բնութագիրը. ֆլոու, էլ շատ չեմ խորանում, թե ինչ ա կունդալինի յոգան, գնում եմ դասի։

Ուրեմն էս դասատուն սկսում ա դասը չակրաների մասին տասնհինգ րոպեանոց լեկցիայով ու էն մասին, որ առաջին չակրան ժառանգում ենք մամայից, ու եթե աշխատենք մեր առաջին չակրայի վրա, մեր մամայի առաջին չակրան էլ կլավանա, եթե դուստր ունենք, իրանն էլ։ Հետո անցնում ենք վարժություններին։ Սրա ի՞նչն ա ֆլոու։ Նույն շարժումը մի տասնհինգ֊քսան րոպե անում ենք, ընդ որում՝ բավական թեթև, շատ քիչ մկաններ գործածող շարժում ա։ Ձանձրույթից մեռնում եմ ու անհամբեր սպասում, թե երբ ա վերջանալու։ Վերջում էլ ծալապատիկ նստացնում ա մեզ ու ասում ա, որ մանթրա ենք ասելու, որ մեր ֆինանսական ապահովությունը լավանա։ Ու տենց մի ամբողջ սենյակ երեսուն հոգի նստած ափերը մեկ վերև, մեկ ներքև անելով գոռում են «հառ, հառ, հառ»։ Հազիվ եմ ինձ զսպում, որ դուրս չգամ։ Լրիվ «Էս ու՞ր եմ ընկել» վիճակն էր։ Էդ էլ հերիք չի, վերջում էլ ինչ֊որ երգ միացրեց անգլերեն, ստիպեց, որ հետը երգենք, նոր ճամփեց տներով։ Տենց տրավմատիզացված էկա տուն։ Չգիտեմ՝ մամայիս առաջին չակրան լավացավ, թե չէ, բայց կունդալինի յոգայի էլ կյանքում չեմ գնալու  :LOL:

----------

Adam (25.03.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էհ, ոնց որ թե էս թեման էլ ա ենթարկվում փսիխոդելիկ ազդեցությունների (սեռական երանգներով): 
> Իսկ ես ուզում էի ֆիթնեսից խոսել


Ֆիթնեսից ի՞նչ ես ուզում խոսել  :LOL:

----------


## ivy

> Ֆիթնեսից ի՞նչ ես ուզում խոսել


Դե սկզբում խոսում էինք, հետո՝ խնձորով ջեմ, տանձով կամպոտ, ֆրիգիդ լաստեր, քրիփի յոգիստ, սաղ խառնվեց իրար  :Sad:

----------

Adam (25.03.2019), Thom (25.03.2019), Ծլնգ (25.03.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Էհ, ոնց որ թե էս թեման էլ ա ենթարկվում փսիխոդելիկ ազդեցությունների (սեռական երանգներով): 
> Իսկ ես ուզում էի ֆիթնեսից խոսել


սեքսից էլ լա՞վ ֆիտնես, այ տնաշեն... չէ՜, աչքիս մի լաստաթիակ էլ քեզ պիտի ուղարկեմ  :LOL:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (25.03.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> սեքսից էլ լա՞վ ֆիտնես, այ տնաշեն... չէ՜, աչքիս մի լաստաթիակ էլ քեզ պիտի ուղարկեմ


Էն օրը գործընկերներիցս մեկը բողոքում էր, որ ֆիթնես ափում սեքսը չկա որպես վարժություն  :LOL:

----------

ivy (25.03.2019), Ծլնգ (25.03.2019)

----------


## ivy

> սեքսից էլ լա՞վ ֆիտնես, այ տնաշեն... չէ՜, աչքիս մի լաստաթիակ էլ քեզ պիտի ուղարկեմ


Ոնց որ թե արդեն էդքան էլ չեմ ջոկում, թե էդ լաստաթիակն ինչ ա, համենայնդեպս զգուշորեն հրաժարվեմ  ::}:

----------

Գաղթական (25.03.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Չկա֊չկա, սպասեք բան պատմեմ իմ յոգայի արկածներից։  Ուրեմն արդեն վեց տարի ա, ինչ յոգայով եմ զբաղվում, ընդ որում՝ տարբեր ուղղություններով եմ զբաղվել. աշթանգա (թե՛ ամենատրադիցիոնալ, թե՛ ավելի արևմտականացված power կամ flow yoga տիպերով), հաթհա, Այենգար, յին և այլն։ Յոգայով զբաղվել եմ հինգ տարբեր երկրների վեց տարբեր քաղաքներում ու ամենատարբեր տեսակի կենտրոններում. մեծ ու փոքր ֆիթնես կենտրոններից սկսած, թանգարաններով, այգիներով ու բուն յոգա կենտրոններով վերջացրած։ Եղել են հրաշալի դասեր, եղել են ձանձրալի դասեր։ Եղել են լավ ուսուցիչներ, եղել են սկսնակներ։ Եղել են յանը տարած վեգաններ, որ գլխիս ապուշ֊ապուշ քարոզներ են կարդացել դասից հետո ջուր չխմելու մասին, եղել են ֆիթնես մարզիչների տիպի, որ իրենց ֆիթնես բառապաշարով յոգայի դաս են վարել։ Մի խոսքով, ինչ ասես չեմ տեսել, բայց Ադամի նկարագրածին դեռ չեմ հանդիպել 
> 
> Կամ ավելի ճիշտ դրան ամենամոտ դեպքը մենակ մի անգամ ա էղել։ Ոնց որ արդեն նշեցի, երեք տարբեր կենտրոններում եմ գնում յոգայի, բայց երրորդից հրաժարվելու եմ հենց քարտս լրանա։ Ու էս երրորդի մասին ա, որ ուզում եմ պատմեմ։ Էս տեղը ուրեմն ինքը իրանով յոգա կենտրոն ա, բայց մի քիչ ֆիթնեսացված ա։ Ֆիթնեսի քրտնահոտն ու կեղտոտ օդը չկա, լրիվ յոգայի կենտրոնի նման ա, որ պիտի բոբիկ ման գաս տարածքում, բայց հեծանիվներ֊բաներ էլ ունեն։ Բնական ա, դրանք ինձ չեն հետաքրքրում, ես մենակ յոգայի դասերին եմ գնում, որոնք, ի դեպ, շատ դժվար ա բռնացնելը՝ կապված իմ խառը գրաֆիկի հետ։ Ուրեմն մի գեղեցիկ օր հայտնաբերում եմ, որ ուրբաթ օրվա վերջին էսպես կոչված կունդալինի յոգայի դաս կա։ Կարդում եմ բնութագիրը. ֆլոու, էլ շատ չեմ խորանում, թե ինչ ա կունդալինի յոգան, գնում եմ դասի։
> 
> Ուրեմն էս դասատուն սկսում ա դասը չակրաների մասին տասնհինգ րոպեանոց լեկցիայով ու էն մասին, որ առաջին չակրան ժառանգում ենք մամայից, ու եթե աշխատենք մեր առաջին չակրայի վրա, մեր մամայի առաջին չակրան էլ կլավանա, եթե դուստր ունենք, իրանն էլ։ Հետո անցնում ենք վարժություններին։ Սրա ի՞նչն ա ֆլոու։ Նույն շարժումը մի տասնհինգ֊քսան րոպե անում ենք, ընդ որում՝ բավական թեթև, շատ քիչ մկաններ գործածող շարժում ա։ Ձանձրույթից մեռնում եմ ու անհամբեր սպասում, թե երբ ա վերջանալու։ Վերջում էլ ծալապատիկ նստացնում ա մեզ ու ասում ա, որ մանթրա ենք ասելու, որ մեր ֆինանսական ապահովությունը լավանա։ Ու տենց մի ամբողջ սենյակ երեսուն հոգի նստած ափերը մեկ վերև, մեկ ներքև անելով գոռում են «հառ, հառ, հառ»։ Հազիվ եմ ինձ զսպում, որ դուրս չգամ։ Լրիվ «Էս ու՞ր եմ ընկել» վիճակն էր։ Էդ էլ հերիք չի, վերջում էլ ինչ֊որ երգ միացրեց անգլերեն, ստիպեց, որ հետը երգենք, նոր ճամփեց տներով։ Տենց տրավմատիզացված էկա տուն։ Չգիտեմ՝ մամայիս առաջին չակրան լավացավ, թե չէ, բայց *կունդալինի յոգայի էլ կյանքում չեմ գնալու*


որ ասո՛ւմ եմ կամասուտրայից լավ յոգայի ուղղություն չկա, հետս կռիվ ես անում. ֆինանսական չակրաներդ չի բուժի, բայց էդ ո՞ւմ տանձի կամպոտին ա...

իսկ Ադամը աչքիս ստեղ էր զանգել...

----------

Adam (25.03.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ոնց որ թե արդեն էդքան էլ չեմ ջոկում, թե էդ լաստաթիակն ինչ ա, համենայնդեպս զգուշորեն հրաժարվեմ



Դե արի սրանց բան բացատրի, ո՜ւֆ է... գնամ կունի՞... կոսմո՞... թու քու արա, էն ո՞նց էր, կայֆալինի՞, հա՞... յոգայի՝ դարդերս ամոքեմ

----------

ivy (25.03.2019)

----------


## Adam

Դե ֆիտնեսի մասին ի՞նչ խոսանք Այվ … միակ հետաքրքիր բանը էնտեղ հանդերձարանն ու դուշեվոյներն են …  իմ աբոնեմենտի վրա տենց էլ գրած ա. only for observational use. 21 եվրո ամիսը մենակ դրան եմ տալիս. ջանս քար ա՞…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դե ֆիտնեսի մասին ի՞նչ խոսանք Այվ … միակ հետաքրքիր բանը էնտեղ հանդերձարանն ու դուշեվոյներն են …  իմ աբոնեմենտի վրա տենց էլ գրած ա. only for observational use. 21 եվրո ամիսը մենակ դրան եմ տալիս. ջանս քար ա՞…


Հիմա քրիփը ո՞վ ա։ Փաստորեն, մարդ կա ջիմ ա գնում տուտուզ նայելու  :LOL:

----------

Adam (25.03.2019), Thom (25.03.2019)

----------


## Adam

> Հիմա քրիփը ո՞վ ա։ Փաստորեն, մարդ կա ջիմ ա գնում տուտուզ նայելու


 ասա՝ մենակ տուտուզով եզրափակվեր …:ճ

----------


## ivy

Հանդերձարանում ես էլ եմ տուտուզների նայում, մնացած ամեն ինչին էլ հետը, բայց դրա համար չի, որ ֆիտնեսի եմ գնում. էդ էլ ուղղակի կողքից բոնուս ա:

----------

Adam (25.03.2019)

----------


## Thom

Ի դեպ, Երևանում նոր աղանդ ա հայտվել  :LOL: 

Էրեկ Երևանի կենտրոնում մի հնդիկ տղա ա մոտեցել, ու անգլերենով բացատրում ա, որ ուզում ա մեզ օգնի։ Ձեռքը երկու հատ գիրք էր։ Ոնց փորձում եմ աչքս քցեմ, տենամ՝ ինչ գիրք ա, չի ստացվում։ Մի խոսքով, սկսեց․ 
—Թե բա ուզում եք ձեր կյանքում դրական փոփոխություններ լինեն։ Այ օրինակ, նայեք էսօր եղանակը էտքան էլ արևային չի, դուք, ճիշտ ա, շատ տաք չեք հագնվել, բայց ինձ նայեք, ես ընդհանրապես համարյա ամառային եմ հագել։ Ես կարողանում եմ կառավարել մարմինս ու չմրսել, բլա բլա բլա։ Էտ ամենինչը յոգայի շնորհիվ ա․․․
Ինքը շարունակում էր էս տեքստը շատ վստահ ու արագ ասել, ես էլ համ ընթացքում լսեցի, համ էլ գրքերի կազմից հասկացա, որ սա հնդիկ "եհովայի վկա" ա։
Էս էլ յոգայի քարոզի դեպք Հայաստանում  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Thom

> Էհ, ոնց որ թե էս թեման էլ ա ենթարկվում փսիխոդելիկ ազդեցությունների (սեռական երանգներով): 
> Իսկ ես ուզում էի ֆիթնեսից խոսել


Քանի որ ես ոչ լաստաթիակ ունեմ, լաստաթիակ էլ ստեղ մենակ իգական սեռի ներկայացուցիչներին են նվիրում, ոչ էլ յոգայից եմ գլուխ հանում  :Sad:  , ստիպված սպասում եմ ֆիթնեսից խոսացող մարդու գրառման

----------


## LisBeth

> Ներող-ներող  որպես ապաշխարանք ուզո՞ւմ ես հետդ յոգայի էլ կգամ... բայց մենակ էն պայմանով, որ հետո պիտի ջեմ եփել սովորացնեմ 
> 
> Հ.Գ.


 Շատ կասկածելի կոմպրոմիս ա։ Նախ ես յոգայով չեմ զբաղվում։  :LOL:  Համ էլ դու ոնց որ թե համ ինձ հետ յոգա ես անում ըստ այս պլանի, համ էլ իմ եփած ջեմի վրա հույս ես դրել, ինձ որ հարցնես, ոնց որ ես լինեմ ապաշխարողը։
 կոնտրառաջարկ՝ դու կարճ, սև շորտիկով թիավարում ես, ես էլ քո եփած ջեմը ուտում ու զմայլվում եմ։ Ու որ չասեն թե ֆիթնեսից չեն խոսում, ձեռի հետ ասա տեսնեմ մի պատխոդին քանի՞ րոպե ես անընդմեջ թիավարում։

----------


## LisBeth

> *Հանդերձարանում ես էլ եմ տուտուզների նայում*, մնացած ամեն ինչին էլ հետը, բայց դրա համար չի, որ ֆիտնեսի եմ գնում. էդ էլ ուղղակի կողքից բոնուս ա:


 Հետո էլ բողոքում ես թե թեման հասավ դիվան բաշուն  :Tongue: 

Ընդհանարպես չեմ հասկանում էս տենդենցը։ Սեռականացման մեջ ի՞նչ վատ բան կա։ Խոսքի դա առավել բնական ա քան ֆիթնեսը։ Մեր սաղ կյանքը հենց էդ տեսակի պահերից ա սկսվում՝ սեռականացված։ 
 Իսկ ֆիթնեսը բնական գործողությունների փոխարինիչ ա։ Մի անալոգիա ա առաջ գալիս, բայց համեստորեն կլռեմ։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Շատ կասկածելի կոմպրոմիս ա։ Նախ ես յոգայով չեմ զբաղվում։  Համ էլ դու ոնց որ թե համ ինձ հետ յոգա ես անում ըստ այս պլանի, համ էլ իմ եփած ջեմի վրա հույս ես դրել, ինձ որ հարցնես, ոնց որ ես լինեմ ապաշխարողը։
>  կոնտրառաջարկ՝ դու կարճ, սև շորտիկով թիավարում ես, ես էլ քո եփած ջեմը ուտում ու զմայլվում եմ։ Ու որ չասեն թե ֆիթնեսից չեն խոսում, *ձեռի հետ ասա տեսնեմ մի պատխոդին քանի՞ րոպե ես անընդմեջ թիավարում*։


Էն անեկդոտը լսե՞լ ես, որ մի տղա աղջկան լիժա քշելու ա կանչում  :LOL: 

Հ.Գ.
Բա յոգան ո՞վ տի անի

----------


## ivy

> Շատ կասկածելի կոմպրոմիս ա։ Նախ ես յոգայով չեմ զբաղվում։  Համ էլ դու ոնց որ թե համ ինձ հետ յոգա ես անում ըստ այս պլանի, համ էլ իմ եփած ջեմի վրա հույս ես դրել, ինձ որ հարցնես, ոնց որ ես լինեմ ապաշխարողը։
>  կոնտրառաջարկ՝ դու կարճ, սև շորտիկով թիավարում ես, ես էլ քո եփած ջեմը ուտում ու զմայլվում եմ։ Ու որ չասեն թե ֆիթնեսից չեն խոսում, ձեռի հետ ասա տեսնեմ մի պատխոդին քանի՞ րոպե ես անընդմեջ թիավարում։


 :Xeloq: 

  @Thom ջան, սպորտային պայուսակներս վերցնում ենք, դուրս ենք գալիս էս թեմայից, քանի շուտ ա:

----------


## LisBeth

> Էն անեկդոտը լսե՞լ ես, որ մի տղա աղջկան լիժա քշելու ա կանչում 
> 
> Հ.Գ.
> Բա յոգան ո՞վ տի անի


 Չէ չեմ լսել, պատմի  :Smile: 

 Եթե թիավարելուց հետո վրեդ հալ մնաց, յոգա էլ կանենք․․․ բայց իմպրովիզացիա պետք ա անենք  :LOL:

----------


## Adam

Թեման տեղափոխել է պետք էս բաժնից:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Չէ չեմ լսել, պատմի 
> 
>  Եթե թիավարելուց հետո վրեդ հալ մնաց, յոգա էլ կանենք․․․ բայց իմպրովիզացիա պետք ա անենք


որ ասում եմ դամբուլ ես, չես հավատում...  :LOL: 

հա, ուրեմն վիզուալ երևակայությունդ միացրու ու լսի/կարդա... մի տղա շենքի տակից աղջկա անունն ա գոռում, էդ աղջկա պատուհանից էլ աղջկա հերն ա գլուխը հանում, թե բա.
— հը՞ն, արա, աղջիկիցս ի՞նչ ես ուզում
Էս տղեն էլ ձեռքերը համապատասխան շարժումներով (փայտիկներով գետնից հրելու շարժումը) կենդանի ցուցադրելով ասում ա.
— ուզում եմ կանչեմ գնանք լիժա քշելու։
Էս հերն էլ վերևից սրան.
— ի, այ լակոտ, դու հլը մի հատ գնա նարդի խաղալ սովորի՝ ձեռքով զառ շպրտելու շարժումը ցուցադրելով


թիավարելուդ մասին հարցը չիդեմ խի սա հիշացրեց  :LOL: 
—

----------

LisBeth (26.03.2019), Յոհաննես (26.03.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Թեման տեղափոխել է պետք էս բաժնից:


բայց դու հլը ջոգի ոնց երկու էջում յոգան վեհ սուպեր-պուպեր մարզա-ձևա-շնչառություն-դզող-փչող զբաղմունքից վերածվեց այլասեռված եհովայի վկաների հանգրվանի... թու, արա, ես էլ արդեն մտածում էի գնալ, հա... սենց են անում էլի, որ մարդ դառնում ա երկուհարյուր կիլանոց ցինիկ...

----------


## Thom

> մի տղա շենքի տակից աղջկա անունն ա գոռում, էդ աղջկա պատուհանից էլ աղջկա հերն ա գլուխը հանում, թե բա.
> — հը՞ն, արա, աղջիկիցս ի՞նչ ես ուզում
> Էս տղեն էլ ձեռքերը համապատասխան շարժումներով (փայտիկներով գետնից հրելու շարժումը) կենդանի ցուցադրելով ասում ա.
> — ուզում եմ կանչեմ գնանք լիժա քշելու։
> Էս հերն էլ վերևից սրան.
> — ի, այ լակոտ, դու հլը մի հատ գնա նարդի խաղալ սովորի՝ ձեռքով զառ շպրտելու շարժումը ցուցադրելով
> 
> 
> թիավարելուդ մասին հարցը չիդեմ խի սա հիշացրեց 
> —


 @ivy ջան, վախենամ էս օրերին դեպի որ թեմա էլ փախնենք, նույն վիճակն ա  :LOL:

----------


## Adam

> բայց դու հլը ջոգի ոնց երկու էջում յոգան վեհ սուպեր-պուպեր մարզա-ձևա-շնչառություն-դզող-փչող զբաղմունքից վերածվեց այլասեռված եհովայի վկաների հանգրվանի... թու, արա, ես էլ արդեն մտածում էի գնալ, հա... սենց են անում էլի, որ մարդ դառնում ա երկուհարյուր կիլանոց ցինիկ...


 ջհուդ-մասոնականը մոռացար ))

----------


## LisBeth

> որ ասում եմ դամբուլ ես, չես հավատում... 
> 
> հա, ուրեմն վիզուալ երևակայությունդ միացրու ու լսի/կարդա... մի տղա շենքի տակից աղջկա անունն ա գոռում, էդ աղջկա պատուհանից էլ աղջկա հերն ա գլուխը հանում, թե բա.
> — հը՞ն, արա, աղջիկիցս ի՞նչ ես ուզում
> Էս տղեն էլ ձեռքերը համապատասխան շարժումներով (փայտիկներով գետնից հրելու շարժումը) կենդանի ցուցադրելով ասում ա.
> — ուզում եմ կանչեմ գնանք լիժա քշելու։
> Էս հերն էլ վերևից սրան.
> — ի, այ լակոտ, դու հլը մի հատ գնա նարդի խաղալ սովորի՝ ձեռքով զառ շպրտելու շարժումը ցուցադրելով
> 
> ...


 Ինձ սա էս ֆիթնեսի ամբողջ թեման ա հիշացնում։

 Հա լավ վրես առա որ դամբուլ եմ․․․ դե ես հելնեմ դուք մնացեք ստեղ զառ քցել սովորեք։  :Wink:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (26.03.2019), Ծլնգ (26.03.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> բայց դու հլը ջոգի ոնց երկու էջում յոգան վեհ սուպեր-պուպեր մարզա-ձևա-շնչառություն-դզող-փչող զբաղմունքից վերածվեց այլասեռված եհովայի վկաների հանգրվանի... թու, արա, ես էլ արդեն մտածում էի գնալ, հա... սենց են անում էլի, որ մարդ դառնում ա երկուհարյուր կիլանոց ցինիկ...


Հեռու գնալ պետք չի, կարաս ակումբի յոգայից սկսես  :LOL:

----------


## Thom

Քանի որ էս թեման արդեն մենակ ֆիթնեսի թեմա չի, ես էս դնեմ ստեղ  :Blush: 

https://cs11.pikabu.ru/post_img/2018...195092426.webm

Կարծում եմ, բավականին հստակ ա անում կքանստումները։

----------

Freeman (27.03.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Քանի որ էս թեման արդեն մենակ ֆիթնեսի թեմա չի, ես էս դնեմ ստեղ 
> 
> https://cs11.pikabu.ru/post_img/2018...195092426.webm
> 
> Կարծում եմ, բավականին հստակ ա անում կքանստումները։


Նայում֊նայում եմ վիդեոն, խուժան բան եմ ման գալիս, տենց էլ չեմ գտնում, նոր հասկացա, որ լրջի մեջ ես դրել  :LOL:  

Հստակ չի անում։ Կքանստած վիճակում պիտի սրունքն ուղղահայաց լինի (ծունկը ոտնաթաթի վերևում)։

Սենց.


Իսկ թե ինչու, ինքներդ փորձեք ու կզգաք տարբերությունը։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Նայում֊նայում եմ վիդեոն, *խուժան բան եմ ման գալիս, տենց էլ չեմ գտնում*, նոր հասկացա, որ լրջի մեջ ես դրել  
> 
> Հստակ չի անում։ Կքանստած վիճակում պիտի սրունքն ուղղահայաց լինի (ծունկը ոտնաթաթի վերևում)։


Վա՜յ Բյուր  :LOL: 

Հ.Գ.
Մի ձև տխրեցի, որ ես միանգամից տեսել էի  :Sad: 

Հ.Հ.Գ.
Մի գիրք ունեմ՝ «Ինչի մասին է մտածում յուրաքանչյուր տղամարդ սեքսից զատ», մեջը՝ 200-ի չափ դատարկ էջ... լավ էժան նկարչական բլոկնոտ էր...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ա՜խ, ես չգիտեի, որ էս աստիճանի անմեղ եմ  :LOL:

----------

Thom (26.03.2019), Ծլնգ (26.03.2019)

----------


## ivy

Հիշեցնեմ, որ մենք մի հատ էլ առանձին յոգայի թեմա ունենք. կարող եք գնալ, մի քիչ էլ էդ թեմայում թիավարել  :Tongue: 

Էս էլ իմ երեկվա թիավարումը (ամեն մարդ՝ իր կարողությունների չափով). հիասթափություններից խուսափելու համար զգուշացնեմ, որ խուժան նկար չի  :Jpit: 


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*

----------

Thom (26.03.2019)

----------


## Katka

լողի աստվածի մարզումը  :Jpit: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sRDdFM9d_mI

----------

ivy (27.03.2019)

----------


## ivy

> լողի աստվածի մարզումը 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sRDdFM9d_mI


սիրո՜ւն
մեջքի մկանները  :Love:

----------


## Katka

> սիրո՜ւն
> մեջքի մկանները


կյանք ա, ես լող եմ սովորել իրա պատճառով։  :Love:

----------

ivy (27.03.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> սիրո՜ւն
> մեջքի մկանները


Դրա ի՞նչն ա սիրուն։ Սիրտս խառնեց էդ գերզարգացած մկաններից։

Թե՞ էլի խուժան բան կար, բաց եմ թողել  :LOL:

----------

Յոհաննես (27.03.2019)

----------


## Katka

> Դրա ի՞նչն ա սիրուն։ Սիրտս խառնեց էդ գերզարգացած մկաններից։
> 
> Թե՞ էլի խուժան բան կար, բաց եմ թողել


չէ, ինքը սիրու՜ն ա ու ջրի մեջ հրաշքներ ա գործում, բա փորի մկանները, վա՜խ  :Love:   :Blush:

----------


## ivy

> Դրա ի՞նչն ա սիրուն։ Սիրտս խառնեց էդ գերզարգացած մկաններից։


Սիրունը տեսանյութին ու մարզումներին էր վերաբերվում, իսկ առաջին մի քանի վայրկյանը կատարելություն էր, էդքան սիրո՜ւն լող:
Մեջքի ամուր մկաններն ինձ համար սրտիկելու թեմա են. ում սիրտը խառնում ա, թող խառնի  :Tongue:

----------

Katka (27.03.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> չէ, ինքը սիրու՜ն ա ու ջրի մեջ հրաշքներ ա գործում, բա փորի մկանները, վա՜խ


Հա, էն սկզբի ջրի մասը կայֆ էր, բայց որ ջրից դուրս էկավ, սկսեց ուռած֊փքված մկաններ ցուցադրել, վատացա։

----------


## Katka

> Հա, էն սկզբի ջրի մասը կայֆ էր, բայց որ ջրից դուրս էկավ, սկսեց ուռած֊փքված մկաններ ցուցադրել, վատացա։


Ես անընդհատ էս վիդեն նայում էի, գնում լողի  :Jpit: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Im8SaOubbNs

----------

ivy (27.03.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես անընդհատ էս վիդեն նայում էի, գնում լողի 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Im8SaOubbNs


Ստեղ սիրուն ա, մկանները տենց անդուր չեն  :Jpit:

----------


## Thom

> լողի աստվածի մարզումը 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sRDdFM9d_mI


Նայեեեեք, Ֆելպսի վիդեոյում, պրոֆեսսիոնալ ֆուտբոլիստների ու բասկեբոլիստների վիդեոներում էլ, բոլորը Power training են անում։ ՈՒ հո չեն անում էտ անտերը, որ սիրուն կազմվածք ունենան։
Դե հիմա էլ դրեք ասեք, որ դրա տեղը կարան յոգա անեն  :LOL:

----------


## Katka

> Նայեեեեք, Ֆելպսի վիդեոյում, պրոֆեսսիոնալ ֆուտբոլիստների ու բասկեբոլիստների վիդեոներում էլ, բոլորը Power training են անում։ ՈՒ հո չեն անում էտ անտերը, որ սիրուն կազմվածք ունենան։
> Դե հիմա էլ դրեք ասեք, որ դրա տեղը կարան յոգա անեն


հաստատ, բայց եթե փորփրենք հաստատ մեդիտացիա անում ա Ֆելպսը, նենց ուժեղ կենտրոնացում ունի։  :Jpit:  Յոգա սիրուն կազմվածքի համար  անողները, յոգայի իմաստը չեն հասկացել  :LOL:  Հակառակը յոգայի մեջ խորանալու դեպքում կազմվածքդ ստանդարտ սիրունությունից շատ ա հեռուանալու։ Յոգան ճկունություն ա ապահովում ու բուժում ա շատ հիվանդություններ։  :Jpit:

----------


## Katka

> Նայեեեեք, Ֆելպսի վիդեոյում, պրոֆեսսիոնալ ֆուտբոլիստների ու բասկեբոլիստների վիդեոներում էլ, բոլորը Power training են անում։ ՈՒ հո չեն անում էտ անտերը, որ սիրուն կազմվածք ունենան։
> Դե հիմա էլ դրեք ասեք, որ դրա տեղը կարան յոգա անեն


Չկա սենց բան, էս էլ Ֆելպսը յոգա անելուց, հենց իրա ինստագրամի էջից։ Ախր, ասում եմ, կենտրոնացում ունի աստվածային  :Jpit: 

https://www.instagram.com/m_phelps00/p/BpaBDSSH2DN/

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> հաստատ, բայց եթե փորփրենք հաստատ մեդիտացիա անում ա Ֆելպսը, նենց ուժեղ կենտրոնացում ունի։  Յոգա սիրուն կազմվածքի համար  անողները, յոգայի իմաստը չեն հասկացել  Հակառակը յոգայի մեջ խորանալու դեպքում կազմվածքդ ստանդարտ սիրունությունից շատ ա հեռուանալու։ Յոգան ճկունություն ա ապահովում ու բուժում ա շատ հիվանդություններ։


Յոգան կազմվածքը սիրունացնում ա, ու հա՛, մարդիկ յոգայով զբաղվում են նաև իրենց մարմինն ավելի լավ ճանաչելու ու իրա լավագույն վիճակին բերելու համար։ 

Էս ա, նայեք, իմ յոգայի դասատուներից մեկն ա, իմ ընկալմամբ ամենասիրուն մարմիններից մեկը



Ինչ վերաբերում ա հիվանդություններ բուժելուն, մի քիչ վերապահումով կմոտենայի։ Հա՛, յոգան առողջության վրա դրական ա անդրադառնում, ընդ որում՝ գրեթե բոլոր օրգան֊համակարգերի, բայց հիվանդություններ չի բուժում, ու հիվանդության դեպքում պետք ա բժիշկի գնալ, ոչ թե յոգայի։

----------


## Katka

[QUOTE=StrangeLittleGirl;2587492]Յոգան կազմվածքը սիրունացնում ա, ու հա՛, մարդիկ յոգայով զբաղվում են նաև իրենց մարմինն ավելի լավ ճանաչելու ու իրա լավագույն վիճակին բերելու համար։ 

Էս ա, նայեք, իմ յոգայի դասատուներից մեկն ա, իմ ընկալմամբ ամենասիրուն մարմիններից մեկը



Սիրունությունը շատ ինդիվիդուալ բան ա, Բյուր ջան, դրա համար ես հակված չեմ ասել, որ յոգան սիրունացնում ա կազմվածքը․ յոգան շտկում ա մարմինը, ուղղում ա, ճկունություն ա հաղորդում, բայց սիրուն կազմվածքը հարաբերական ու հորինված ա։ ՈՒ շատ կարևոր ա, թե յոգայի որ փուլում ես ու ինչ ես ուզում՝ օրինակ՝ իսկական յոգիների ոտքերի կառուցվածքը շատ ուրիշ ա՝ զուտ թաթերի զուգահեռ պահելու հաշվին, բայց դա շատ հաճախ սիրուն չի իմ համար, ձիգ ա, ճիշտ ա, բայց սիրունության տեսանկյունից վիճելի ա։ Նայած սիրունությունը քո համար որնա ։ Հենց յոգայի մեջ ես հասկանում, որ սիրունությունը անիմաստ պիտակ ա, որ տարբեր ժամանկներում տարբեր բնույթ ա ունեցել։ ։)




> Ինչ վերաբերում ա հիվանդություններ բուժելուն, մի քիչ վերապահումով կմոտենայի։ Հա՛, յոգան առողջության վրա դրական ա անդրադառնում, ընդ որում՝ գրեթե բոլոր օրգան֊համակարգերի, բայց հիվանդություններ չի բուժում, ու հիվանդության դեպքում պետք ա բժիշկի գնալ, ոչ թե յոգայի։


Դե, յոգայի միջոցով բուժումը չի ենթադրում ժխտել բժիշկներին։ Ես դա ի նկատի չունեի։ Պարզապես փաստ է՝ յոգան շատ հիվանդություններ բուժում է՝ զուտ ճիշտ նյութափոխանակության, արյան շրջանառության կարգավորման և մի շարք այլ բաների հաշվին։ Բայց իմ ասածը չի ենթադրում յոգայաբուժություն  :Jpit:

----------


## Katka

> Յոգան կազմվածքը սիրունացնում ա, ու հա՛, մարդիկ յոգայով զբաղվում են նաև իրենց մարմինն ավելի լավ ճանաչելու ու իրա լավագույն վիճակին բերելու համար։ 
> 
> Էս ա, նայեք, իմ յոգայի դասատուներից մեկն ա, իմ ընկալմամբ ամենասիրուն մարմիններից մեկը


Ձախ ոտքի քառագլուխը պետք ա ավելի ձգի, ցելյուլիտ ունի, վըյ։  :Jpit:  Աջ ոտքի մատներն էլ մի տեսակ թվում ա թե շատ ա սեղմել հատակին։ Մատների վրա քաշը չպիտի ընկնի, բայց դա զուտ նկարից եմ տեսնում։ Ինչ խոսք իդելական բալանս ու համաչափություն  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ձախ ոտքի քառագլուխը պետք ա ավելի ձգի, ցելյուլիտ ունի, վըյ։  Աջ ոտքի մատներն էլ մի տեսակ թվում ա թե շատ ա սեղմել հատակին։ Մատների վրա քաշը չպիտի ընկնի, բայց դա զուտ նկարից եմ տեսնում։ Ինչ խոսք իդելական բալանս ու համաչափություն


Դու էս հեռավորության վրա ի՞նչ ցելյուլիտ ես տեսնում  :Jpit:  
Հենց էդ ա ամբողջ հարցը, որ մարմինը լրիվ բնական տեսք ունի, չնայած հազար տարի ա յոգայով ա զբաղվում։

----------


## Katka

> Դու էս հեռավորության վրա ի՞նչ ցելյուլիտ ես տեսնում  
> Հենց էդ ա ամբողջ հարցը, որ մարմինը լրիվ բնական տեսք ունի, չնայած հազար տարի ա յոգայով ա զբաղվում։


ուղղակի գրազ եմ եկել, որ յոգայի միջոցով հաստատ ցելյուլիտի դեմ հնարաոր ա պայքարել։  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Սիրունությունը շատ ինդիվիդուալ բան ա, Բյուր ջան, դրա համար ես հակված չեմ ասել, որ յոգան սիրունացնում ա կազմվածքը․ յոգան շտկում ա մարմինը, ուղղում ա, ճկունություն ա հաղորդում, բայց սիրուն կազմվածքը հարաբերական ու հորինված ա։ ՈՒ շատ կարևոր ա, թե յոգայի որ փուլում ես ու ինչ ես ուզում՝ օրինակ՝ իսկական յոգիների ոտքերի կառուցվածքը շատ ուրիշ ա՝ զուտ թաթերի զուգահեռ պահելու հաշվին, բայց դա շատ հաճախ սիրուն չի իմ համար, ձիգ ա, ճիշտ ա, բայց սիրունության տեսանկյունից վիճելի ա։ Նայած սիրունությունը քո համար որնա ։ Հենց յոգայի մեջ ես հասկանում, որ սիրունությունը անիմաստ պիտակ ա, որ տարբեր ժամանկներում տարբեր բնույթ ա ունեցել։ ։)


Դե հա, սիրունությունն ահագին սուբյեկտիվ բան ա, բայց յոգայի կայֆն էն ա, որ հենց տվյալ մարմինն ա հասցնում կատարելության, այսինքն՝ տվյալ կազմվածքի և այլնի համեմատ բերում օպտիմալ վիճակի, ինչը ֆիթնեսը չի անում։ Հակառակը, կարող ա ֆիթնեսով դնես, աշխատես կոնկրետ մկանախմբի կամ կոնկրետ կառուցվածք ունենալու վրա, անիմաստ զոռ տաս, որը տվյալ մարմնակազմվածքի համար օպտիմալ չի (օրինակ, կանանց դեպքում փորի մկանների մարզումը կարա բավական անառողջ լինի)։ Ինձ համար սիրունությունը մարմնի բնական տեսքն ա, իսկ յոգան էդ բնական տեսքն ամենաօպտիմալ վիճակի ա բերում։




> Դե, յոգայի միջոցով բուժումը չի ենթադրում ժխտել բժիշկներին։ Ես դա ի նկատի չունեի։ Պարզապես փաստ է՝ յոգան շատ հիվանդություններ բուժում է՝ զուտ ճիշտ նյութափոխանակության, արյան շրջանառության կարգավորման և մի շարք այլ բաների հաշվին։ Բայց իմ ասածը չի ենթադրում յոգայաբուժություն


Յոգայի առողջական պլյուսները մի քիչ միֆականացված են։ Յոգան չունի էնպիսի առողջական պլյուսներ, ինչպիսիք ֆիզիկական ակտիվության մնացած բոլոր ձևերը չունեն։

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Յոգան կազմվածքը սիրունացնում ա, ու հա՛, մարդիկ յոգայով զբաղվում են նաև իրենց մարմինն ավելի լավ ճանաչելու ու իրա լավագույն վիճակին բերելու համար։ 
> 
> Էս ա, նայեք, իմ յոգայի դասատուներից մեկն ա, իմ ընկալմամբ ամենասիրուն մարմիններից մեկը
> 
> 
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերում ա հիվանդություններ բուժելուն, մի քիչ վերապահումով կմոտենայի։ Հա՛, յոգան առողջության վրա դրական ա անդրադառնում, ընդ որում՝ գրեթե բոլոր օրգան֊համակարգերի, բայց հիվանդություններ չի բուժում, ու հիվանդության դեպքում պետք ա բժիշկի գնալ, ոչ թե յոգայի։


Մարդ սենց դասատու պետքա ունենա,որ պարապմունքի օրերը հաշվի:
Հ.Գ Յոգայի եմ գնալու  :Jpit:

----------

LisBeth (27.03.2019), Thom (27.03.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ուղղակի գրազ եմ եկել, որ յոգայի միջոցով հաստատ ցելյուլիտի դեմ հնարաոր ա պայքարել։


Ցելյուլիտը մաշկային հիվանդություն ա  :LOL:  Յոգայով մաշկային հիվանդության դեմ հնարավոր չի պայքարել։
Հա, իմաստության ատամս էլ մի շաբաթ ա ցավում ա, ոչ մի յոգայի դաս չի օգնում։ Մենակ ցավազրկողը, մինչև հեռացնեմ  :LOL:

----------

LisBeth (27.03.2019)

----------


## LisBeth

Ինձ համար ցանկացած աստվածային բան զուտ մտային կարողոթյունների ոլորտի հետ ա ասոցացվում։ 

 Հա ինչ էի ուզում ասեմ։ Katka մի հատ նկար կդնե՞ս որ խնդրեմ, հետաքրքիր ա ի՞նչ կազմվածք ունես։ Ոնց հասկացա համ լողի ես գնում, համ մարզվում, համ յոգայի ես գնում։ Ճիշտ ա՞։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (27.03.2019), Յոհաննես (27.03.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մարդ սենց դասատու պետքա ունենա,որ պարապմունքի օրերը հաշվի:
> Հ.Գ Յոգայի եմ գնալու


Է՜հ Յոհան, ու՜ր էր տենց բախտ, էս դասատուն լիներ։ Նորվեգիայում էի իրա մոտ դասերի գնում։ Բա որ մյուս դասատուին տեսնես, էն մեկն ավելի ծիտ ա  :Jpit:

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Է՜հ Յոհան, ու՜ր էր տենց բախտ, էս դասատուն լիներ։ Նորվեգիայում էի իրա մոտ դասերի գնում։ Բա որ մյուս դասատուին տեսնես, էն մեկն ավելի ծիտ ա


Բա նկարը դիր մենք էլ անմասն չմնանք յոգայից  :Jpit: 
Հ.Գ բայց ծիտ չէ էլի,էս ուրիշ կատեգորիա է

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Ինձ համար ցանկացած աստվածային բան զուտ մտային կարողոթյունների ոլորտի հետ ա ասոցացվում։ 
> 
>  Հա ինչ էի ուզում ասեմ։ Katka մի հատ նկար կդնե՞ս որ խնդրեմ, հետաքրքիր ա ի՞նչ կազմվածք ունես։ Ոնց հասկացա համ լողի ես գնում, համ մարզվում, համ յոգայի ես գնում։ Ճիշտ ա՞։


էս լավ միտքա ու արժի բոլոր ակումբցիներն էլ նենց նկար դնեն,որ կազմվածքները տեսնենք  :Think:

----------


## Thom

@StrangeLittleGirl դասատուդ մի քիչ ցելյուլիտ ունի, բայց ծիտ ա  :Tongue:  Իսկ ոչ յոգայի դիրքով նկար ունի՞  :Mda:

----------


## Katka

> Ինձ համար ցանկացած աստվածային բան զուտ մտային կարողոթյունների ոլորտի հետ ա ասոցացվում։ 
> 
>  Հա ինչ էի ուզում ասեմ։ Katka մի հատ նկար կդնե՞ս որ խնդրեմ, հետաքրքիր ա ի՞նչ կազմվածք ունես։ Ոնց հասկացա համ լողի ես գնում, համ մարզվում, համ յոգայի ես գնում։ Ճիշտ ա՞։


Չէ, հիմա միայն յոգա, լող սիրողական, երբ առիթ ա լինում, բայց ամռանը 2 ամիս գնացել եմ սովորելու ու մարզվելու, մամայիս կորցնելուց հետո հնարավորինս սթրես հաղթահարելու։  Ֆիթնես երկու տարի է չեմ գնում, երբեմն վազքուղի՝ կարդիոյի համար։ Պարզապես ես եթե ինչ-որ սպորտաձև ընտրում եմ, փորձում եմ մասնագիտական հնարավորինս մարզվել ու հասկանալ իմ մարմնի վրա ազդեցությունը։ Հավատա երկու տարի է գնում եմ յոգայի, ոչ մի տենց հատուկ նկար չեմ արել, բայց հսկայական տարբերություն ոտքերիս կառուցվածքում, ուսերիս ու ողնաշարիս ուղիղ լինելու մեջ։ Կազմվածքս լավն ա  :Jpit:  Միմիայն փորի մկաններս դեռ բավական ձիգ չեն, իմ ուզածը չի։

----------

Thom (27.03.2019)

----------


## Katka

> Չէ, հիմա միայն յոգա, լող սիրողական, երբ առիթ ա լինում, բայց ամռանը 2 ամիս գնացել եմ սովորելու ու մարզվելու, մամայիս կորցնելուց հետո հնարավորինս սթրես հաղթահարելու։  Ֆիթնես երկու տարի է չեմ գնում, երբեմն վազքուղի՝ կարդիոյի համար։ Պարզապես ես եթե ինչ-որ սպորտաձև ընտրում եմ, փորձում եմ մասնագիտական հնարավորինս մարզվել ու հասկանալ իմ մարմնի վրա ազդեցությունը։ Հավատա երկու տարի է գնում եմ յոգայի, ոչ մի տենց հատուկ նկար չեմ արել, բայց հսկայական տարբերություն ոտքերիս կառուցվածքում, ուսերիս ու ողնաշարիս ուղիղ լինելու մեջ։ Կազմվածքս լավն ա  Միմիայն փորի մկաններս դեռ բավական ձիգ չեն, իմ ուզածը չի։


Նաև հատուկ մասնագիտական կուրսեր եմ անցել Յոգայի՝ Կաշմիր Շայվիզմ Յոգա դպրոցի յոգա ուսուցիչների մոտ։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> @StrangeLittleGirl դասատուդ մի քիչ ցելյուլիտ ունի, բայց ծիտ ա  Իսկ ոչ յոգայի դիրքով նկար ունի՞


Ի՞նչ ցելյուլիտ է։ Դուք վաբշե գիտե՞ք ցելյուլիտն ինչ ա։

----------


## Thom

> Ի՞նչ ցելյուլիտ է։ Դուք վաբշե գիտե՞ք ցելյուլիտն ինչ ա։


Ձախ ոտքի վրա․․․ Կամ էլ ֆոտոշոփ ա արած։

----------


## LisBeth

> Չէ, հիմա միայն յոգա, լող սիրողական, երբ առիթ ա լինում, բայց ամռանը 2 ամիս գնացել եմ սովորելու ու մարզվելու, մամայիս կորցնելուց հետո հնարավորինս սթրես հաղթահարելու։  Ֆիթնես երկու տարի է չեմ գնում, երբեմն վազքուղի՝ կարդիոյի համար։ Պարզապես ես եթե ինչ-որ սպորտաձև ընտրում եմ, փորձում եմ մասնագիտական հնարավորինս մարզվել ու հասկանալ իմ մարմնի վրա ազդեցությունը։ Հավատա երկու տարի է գնում եմ յոգայի, ոչ մի տենց հատուկ նկար չեմ արել, բայց հսկայական տարբերություն ոտքերիս կառուցվածքում, ուսերիս ու ողնաշարիս ուղիղ լինելու մեջ։ Կազմվածքս լավն ա  Միմիայն փորի մկաններս դեռ բավական ձիգ չեն, իմ ուզածը չի։


 Դե ես լավ ու վատը չէի գնահատելու, ինչը բավական սուբյեկտիվ ա։ Այլ զուտ վիզուալ պատկերացում, էդքան շատ մարզված մարմնի մասին։ Բայց Շնորհակալ եմ բանավոր ներկայացման համար։

 Իսկ քո ուզած ձիգը ո՞րն ա։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ձախ ոտքի վրա․․․ Կամ էլ ֆոտոշոփ ա արած։


Ձախ ոտքի վրա ստվեր ա։ Ցելյուլիտը սենց հեռավորությունից չի էրևա։

----------


## Thom

> Ձախ ոտքի վրա ստվեր ա։ Ցելյուլիտը սենց հեռավորությունից չի էրևա։


Ես էլ էի տենց կասկածել, բայց որ մի հոգի էլ ասեց ցելյուլիտի մասին, մտածեցի, որ վսյո ժե ճիշտ եմ տեսել

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես էլ էի տենց կասկածել, բայց որ մի հոգի էլ ասեց ցելյուլիտի մասին, մտածեցի, որ վսյո ժե ճիշտ եմ տեսել


Ցելյուլիտ

----------


## Katka

> Դե ես լավ ու վատը չէի գնահատելու, ինչը բավական սուբյեկտիվ ա։ Այլ զուտ վիզուալ պատկերացում, էդքան շատ մարզված մարմնի մասին։ Բայց Շնորհակալ եմ բանավոր ներկայացման համար։
> 
>  Իսկ քո ուզած ձիգը ո՞րն ա։


Դե հասկանալու համար դո ի պոսլե նկար պետք ա դնեմ, որ հասկանաս իմ ինդիվիդուալ արդյունքը։ փորի կուբիկները չեն, բայց փորի մկաններս թույլ են ու դեռ մաքսիմալ երկարությամբ ձգված չեն, ինչի արդյունքում մի փոքր ավելորդ "քաշ-միս" կա այդ հատվածում, ժողվրդական լեզվով ասած։  :Jpit:  ՈՒ ձիգ լինելու դեպքում շատ դիրքեր յոգայում հեշտ կտրվեն, հիմա շատ բարդ են շատ ասանաներ։  :Jpit:

----------

LisBeth (27.03.2019)

----------


## LisBeth

> Ցելյուլիտ


Դու աչքիս էս բառի մյուս կիրառման հետ ծանոթ չես

----------

Thom (27.03.2019)

----------


## Thom

> Ցելյուլիտ


Չգիտեի․․․
Բա սրան ո՞նց են ասում էտ դեպքում
Խմբագրում․ Նայի Լիզբեթի դրած նկարը

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դու աչքիս էս բառի մյուս կիրառման հետ ծանոթ չես


Ծանոթ եմ։ Ուղղակի ուզում էի ցույց տալ, թե պաթոլոգիան ինչ տեսք ունի։

----------


## LisBeth

> Չգիտեի․․․
> Բա սրան ո՞նց են ասում էտ դեպքում


 Իդիոտի՞զմ  :LOL: 

 էդ տեսքը մաշկը առանց սեղմելու պետք ա ունենա, որ կոչվի ցելլյուլիտ

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (27.03.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չգիտեի․․․
> Բա սրան ո՞նց են ասում էտ դեպքում


Էդ էլ ա ցելյուլիտ, բայց պաթոլոգիա չի, գրեթե բոլոր կանայք ունեն ու body shaming կատեգորիայից ա։

----------

LisBeth (27.03.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էս էլ հոդված

----------


## Thom

> Իդիոտի՞զմ 
> 
>  էդ տեսքը մաշկը առանց սեղմելու պետք ա ունենա, որ կոչվի ցելլյուլիտ


Հնարավոր ա  :LOL:  Պրոստո ալարեցի նորմալ նկար գտնեմ, բայց ասածս պտի որ պարզ լիներ

----------


## Katka

Ձախ ոտքի վրա միմիայն ստվերի հարցը չի։ Ես էդ խնդիրը ունեցել եմ, երբ նիհարել եմ։ Ձախ ոտքի քառագլուխ մկանը ազդրի կարա ավելի ձգի։ Իմ մոտ էդ խնդիրը յոգայի շնորհիվ վերացավ, հաստատ օգնում ա ցլյուլիտի դեմ պայքարում։

----------


## LisBeth

> Դե հասկանալու համար դո ի պոսլե նկար պետք ա դնեմ, որ հասկանաս իմ ինդիվիդուալ արդյունքը։ փորի կուբիկները չեն, բայց փորի մկաններս թույլ են ու դեռ մաքսիմալ երկարությամբ ձգված չեն, ինչի արդյունքում մի փոքր ավելորդ "քաշ-միս" կա այդ հատվածում, ժողվրդական լեզվով ասած։  ՈՒ ձիգ լինելու դեպքում շատ դիրքեր յոգայում հեշտ կտրվեն, հիմա շատ բարդ են շատ ասանաներ։


 Մի քիչ չեմ հասկանում որն ա ավելորդ միսը, ենթամաշկային ճարպաշերտն ա՞։ Եթե տենց ա, ապա կանանց մոտ նորմալ ա ու նույնիսկ անհրաժեշտ իրա լինելը։ Այլ հարց ա եթե քեզ էսթետիկ դիսկոմֆորտ ա պատճառում։ Ստեղ արդեն պետք ա ընտրես, թե որն ա գերադասելի, լինել առողջ, թե ունենալ էսպես ասած փիգ մկաններ։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (27.03.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ձախ ոտքի վրա միմիայն ստվերի հարցը չի։ Ես էդ խնդիրը ունեցել եմ, երբ նիհարել եմ։ Ձախ ոտքի քառագլուխ մկանը ազդրի կարա ավելի ձգի։ Իմ մոտ էդ խնդիրը յոգայի շնորհիվ վերացավ, հաստատ օգնում ա ցլյուլիտի դեմ պայքարում։


Երբ մի բան առկա ա կանանց 80-90%֊ի ու տղամարդկանց մոտ գրեթե չի հանդիպում, երբ դա պայմանավորված ա կանացի հորմոնների՝ ենթամաշկային ճարպի վրա ազդեցությամբ ու երբ տղամարդկանց մոտ ի հայտ ա գալիս, երբ ինչ֊ինչ պատճառներով տղամարդկային հորմոնների անբավարարություն ա լինում, հազիվ թե դա կանանց մոտ «խնդիր» համարվի։

----------


## Յոհաննես

Գյոզալ աղջկան թողած ինչ են քննարկում  :Cry:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (27.03.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Գյոզալ աղջկան թողած ինչ են քննարկում


Հենց էդ ա է, գյոզալ աղջիկ ա, բայց մարդիկ ասում են՝ ցելյուլիտ։

----------

Յոհաննես (27.03.2019)

----------


## Katka

> Մի քիչ չեմ հասկանում որն ա ավելորդ միսը, ենթամաշկային ճարպաշերտն ա՞։ Եթե տենց ա, ապա կանանց մոտ նորմալ ա ու նույնիսկ անհրաժեշտ իրա լինելը։ Այլ հարց ա եթե քեզ էսթետիկ դիսկոմֆորտ ա պատճառում։ Ստեղ արդեն պետք ա ընտրես, թե որն ա գերադասելի, լինել առողջ, թե ունենալ էսպես ասած փիգ մկաններ։


ճարպաշերտ բառը չեմ սիրում, դրա համար միշտ խուսափում եմ էդ տերմինից  :Jpit:  չէ, ընդհանրապես էսթետիկ դիսկոմֆորտ իմ մարմնի ոչ մի հատված ինձ չի պատճառում։ Ձիգ մկանները չի ենթադրում լինել անառողջ իմ պարագայում։ ՈՒղղակի ուզում եմ մաքսիմալ ճիշտ կառուցվածքի հասնել իմ կազմվածքի հնարավորությունների սահմաններում։ էս դիրքը զուտ փորի թույլ մկանների շնորհիվ շատ դժվար ա տրվում՝՛
Կցորդ 56072

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ճարպաշերտ բառը չեմ սիրում, դրա համար միշտ խուսափում եմ էդ տերմինից  չէ, ընդհանրապես էսթետիկ դիսկոմֆորտ իմ մարմնի ոչ մի հատված ինձ չի պատճառում։ Ձիգ մկանները չի ենթադրում լինել անառողջ իմ պարագայում։ ՈՒղղակի ուզում եմ մաքսիմալ ճիշտ կառուցվածքի հասնել իմ կազմվածքի հնարավորությունների սահմաններում։ էս դիրքը զուտ փորի թույլ մկանների շնորհիվ շատ դժվար ա տրվում՝՛
> Կցորդ 56072


Հենց էդ ա, կանանց դեպքում փորի շրջանում ենթամաշկային բջջանքի բացակայությունն ու մարզված մկանները նույնն են, ինչ ուղղակի անառողջ լինելը։

----------


## Katka

> Երբ մի բան առկա ա կանանց 80-90%֊ի ու տղամարդկանց մոտ գրեթե չի հանդիպում, երբ դա պայմանավորված ա կանացի հորմոնների՝ ենթամաշկային ճարպի վրա ազդեցությամբ ու երբ տղամարդկանց մոտ ի հայտ ա գալիս, երբ ինչ֊ինչ պատճառներով տղամարդկային հորմոնների անբավարարություն ա լինում, հազիվ թե դա կանանց մոտ «խնդիր» համարվի։


իմ համար դա խնդիր ա եղել կամ էլ ավելի ճիշտ բառը՝ մարտահրավեր ու ես դա վստահ էի, որ յոգայի միջոցով կհաղթահարեմ։  :Jpit:

----------


## LisBeth

> ճարպաշերտ բառը չեմ սիրում, դրա համար միշտ խուսափում եմ էդ տերմինից  չէ, ընդհանրապես էսթետիկ դիսկոմֆորտ իմ մարմնի ոչ մի հատված ինձ չի պատճառում։ Ձիգ մկանները չի ենթադրում լինել անառողջ իմ պարագայում։ ՈՒղղակի ուզում եմ մաքսիմալ ճիշտ կառուցվածքի հասնել իմ կազմվածքի հնարավորությունների սահմաններում։ էս դիրքը զուտ փորի թույլ մկանների շնորհիվ շատ դժվար ա տրվում՝՛
> Կցորդ 56072


 Կցորդը չի բացում։ Բայց եթե խնդիրը մենակ ձիգ լինելն ա, առանց այդ շերտի բացակայության էլ կարելի ա հասնել դրան։ Իհարկե եթե էդքան հաստ չի որ շարժումները կաշկանդի, իսկ քո դեպքում կարծեմ տենց չի, որովհետև ասեցիր մի փոքր։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (28.03.2019)

----------


## Katka

> Հենց էդ ա, կանանց դեպքում փորի շրջանում ենթամաշկային բջջանքի բացակայությունն ու մարզված մկանները նույնն են, ինչ ուղղակի անառողջ լինելը։


Մասնագիտական տերմինաբանությունը շատ գեղեցիկ ա հնչում, բայց ես իմ մարմինը ճանաչում եմ ու չգիտեմ ում համար ոնց, բայց իմ պարագայում ձիգ փորի մկանները անառողջ լինել չի ենթադրելու։ ՈՒ ես չեմ խոսացել պրոֆեսիոնալ մարզված մկանների մասին՝ շտանգա չեմ պատրաստվում բարձրացնել։  :Jpit:

----------


## Katka

> Կցորդը չի բացում։ Բայց եթե խնդիրը մենակ ձիգ լինելն ա, առանց այդ շերտի բացակայության էլ կարելի ա հասնել դրան։ Իհարկե եթե էդքան հաստ չի որ շարժումները կաշկանդի, իսկ քո դեպքում կարծեմ տենց չի, որովհետև ասեցիր մի փոքր։


Ահա, հիմա ես այդ փուլում եմ, բայց որ մկաններս ձգվեն այդ շերտը կառուցվածքային տեսակետից փոխվելու ա, որովհետև թույլ մկանների արդյունքում է նաև այդ շերտի առկայությունը։  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ահա, հիմա ես այդ փուլում եմ, բայց որ մկաններս ձգվեն այդ շերտը կառուցվածքային տեսակետից փոխվելու ա, որովհետև թույլ մկանների արդյունքում է նաև այդ շերտի առկայությունը։


Նեա, չկա տենց բան  :Jpit:  Մկանները կարան լավ զարգացած լինեն, բայց էդ շերտը լինի։ Փորի շրջանի ճարպերը վերջին ճարպային պահեստն ա, որ կանանց մոտ վերանում ա։
Ես քեզ օրինակ. իմ ազդրերի մկաններն ահավոր մարզված են, էն աստիճանի, որ մամաս ասում ա՝ ամոթ ա, սա աղջկա ոտք չի, բայց հետն էլ շուրջը լիքը ճարպ կա ու էդ ճարպից ազատվելու միակ միջոցն ընդհանուր քաշ կորցնելն ա, ոչ թե մարզվելը  :Jpit:

----------

